# Opmerkelijke spellings-anomalieën



## eno2

calorie
calorimeter



kritiek, kritisch, criticus 

gevlei, in het gevlij komen 

Ik begin mij al opstandig te voelen. Er moeten er niet teveel meer bij komen.

De lokaal-locatie grap is afgelopen. Van Dale vindt lokatie nu ook goed. Wat een opluchting.
Naar het schijnt blijft het evenwel locatieontwikkeling. Zodat we toch nog groen kunnen blijven lachen.

Zulke anomalieën mogen gerust gedeletet worden. Net zoals ik doe met de  Nederlandse vervoeging van delete: deletete en gedeletet. In het voordeel van de Engelse: Ik delete, ik heb ze deleted. Ze zijn deleted. Simpel toch. Maar ja,  lelijk en ingewikkeld  gaat ook.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De lokaal-locatie grap is afgelopen. Van Dale vindt lokatie nu ook goed. Wat een opluchting.



Van Dale volgt sinds enige tijd juist nauwgezet de spelling zoals die is vastgesteld door De Nederlandse Taalunie. _Lokatie_ zul je in de nieuwste editie van dit woordenboek vergeefs zoeken.

Ik neem aan dat met het oog op uniformiteit besloten is om alle woorden op -catie met een c te schrijven en geen enkele uitzondering meer te dulden. Nou ja, daar kan ik wel mee leven.



eno2 said:


> Zulke anomalieën mogen gerust gedeletet worden. Net zoals ik doe met de Nederlandse vervoeging van delete: deletete en gedeletet. In het voordeel van de Engelse: Ik delete, ik heb ze deleted. Ze zijn deleted. Simpel toch.



Nee, helemaal niet simpel. Als je de Engelse spelling volgt, zou je geen onderscheid meer kunnen maken tussen tegenwoordige tijd en verleden tijd, terwijl er wel een verschil in uitspraak te horen is. Belangrijker nog, je gaat in tegen de onwrikbare regel dat in alle gevallen waarin de stam van het werkwoord niet al op een t eindigt, de tweede persoon enkelvoud en de derde persoon enkelvoud in de tegenwoordige tijd de t-uitgang krijgen. In de verleden tijd zou de regel worden geschonden dat zwakke werkwoorden nooit een nul-uitgang hebben, maar altijd op -de of -te eindigen. Het voltooid deelwoord op zijn Engels spellen heeft als nadeel dat je opnieuw de regel van _'t kofschip_ zomaar overboord gooit (die geen uitgang -e toestaat). Ook weer zo'n regel die nooit uitzonderingen heeft gekend.

Juist ijzeren regels waarop geen enkele uitzondering bestaat, zijn een zegen voor mensen die worstelen met spelling. Ik kan me dus goed voorstellen dat De Nederlandse Taalunie systematisch gekozen heeft voor uniformiteit daar waar dat mogelijk is. En dat het resultaat een nogal vreemd woordbeeld is? Ach, alles went.

Edit: Ik wil overigens graag toegeven dat je van alle narigheid zou zijn verlost als je radicaal voor een Nederlandse spelling zou hebben gekozen:

ik deliet
jij deliet
hij deliet
wij delieten
jullie delieten
zij delieten

ik deliette
jij deliette
hij deliette
wij delietten
jullie delietten
zij delietten

ik heb gedeliet

Maar ja, zo'n radicale aanpassing zou op een gigantische muur van weerstand stuiten. En dus zal het altijd wel schipperen blijven voor De Nederlandse Taalunie.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Van Dale volgt sinds enige tijd juist nauwgezet de spelling zoals die is vastgesteld door De Nederlandse Taalunie. _Lokatie_ zul je in de nieuwste editie van dit woordenboek vergeefs zoeken.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat met het oog op uniformiteit besloten is om alle woorden op -catie met een c te schrijven en geen enkele uitzondering meer te dulden. Nou ja, daar kan ik wel mee leven.



Als -catie uniform is, OK dan.


> *Goed: locatie (VD: lokatie)* Fout:  *lokatie  (goed volgens VD)*
> Probleemwoorden Nederlands



Ik heb het niet uit mijn duim gezogen hé.





> Nee, helemaal niet simpel. Als je de Engelse spelling volgt, zou je geen onderscheid meer kunnen maken tussen tegenwoordige tijd en verleden tijd, terwijl er wel een verschil in uitspraak te horen is.



I delete en I deleted  klinkt verschillend.






> Belangrijker nog, je gaat in tegen de onwrikbare regel dat in alle gevallen waarin de stam van het werkwoord niet al op een t eindigt, de tweede persoon enkelvoud en de derde persoon enkelvoud in de tegenwoordige tijd de t-uitgang krijgen. In de verleden tijd zou de regel worden geschonden dat zwakke werkwoorden nooit een nul-uitgang hebben, maar altijd op -de of -te eindigen. Het voltooid deelwoord op zijn Engels spellen heeft als nadeel dat je opnieuw de regel van _'t kofschip_ zomaar overboord gooit (die geen uitgang -e toestaat). Ook weer zo'n regel die nooit uitzonderingen heeft gekend.



I have deleted. Deleted eindigt volgens mij niet op een e.


> Juist ijzeren regels waarop geen enkele uitzondering bestaat, zijn een zegen voor mensen die worstelen met spelling. Ik kan me dus goed voorstellen dat De Nederlandse Taalunie systematisch gekozen heeft voor uniformiteit daar waar dat mogelijk is. En dat het resultaat een nogal vreemd woordbeeld is? Ach, alles went.



Het went zodanig dat ik het nooit ga gebruiken en de meesten met mij niet. Naar mijn gevoel klinkt deletete te belachelijk . 



> Edit: Ik wil overigens graag toegeven dat je van alle narigheid zou zijn verlost als je radicaal voor een Nederlandse spelling zou hebben gekozen:
> 
> ik deliet
> jij deliet
> hij deliet
> wij delieten
> jullie delieten
> zij delieten
> 
> ik deliette
> jij deliette
> hij deliette
> wij delietten
> jullie delietten
> zij delietten
> 
> ik heb gedeliet
> 
> Maar ja, zo'n radicale aanpassing zou op een gigantische muur van weerstand stuiten. En dus zal het altijd wel schipperen blijven voor De Nederlandse Taalunie.



Dat zou tenminste een logische vernederlandsing zijn.

Wij spreken de e NOOIT als ie uit. Tegennatuurlijk.

Als we dan toch de Engelse uitspraak gaan behouden, dan liever meteen ook de schrijfwijze a.u.b.


Tot slot:

Ik merk op dat je zedig zwijgt over mijn drie andere schandalige anomalieën.


----------



## Red Arrow

Eno2, dat is helemaal niet wat Bibibiben bedoelde.

Normaal vorm je werkwoorden als volgt:

bedekken
Ik bedek
Ik bedekte
Ik heb bedekt
De bedekte tafel

deleten
Ik delete
Ik deletete
Ik heb gedeletet
De gedeletete bestanden

Volgens jouw onzin: 

deleten
Ik delete
Ik deleted
Ik heb gedeleted
De gedeleted bestanden (?!!)


bibibiben said:


> Ik wil overigens graag toegeven dat je van alle narigheid zou zijn verlost als je radicaal voor een Nederlandse spelling zou hebben gekozen:
> 
> ik deliet
> jij deliet
> hij deliet
> wij delieten
> jullie delieten
> zij delieten
> 
> ik deliette
> jij deliette
> hij deliette
> wij delietten
> jullie delietten
> zij delietten
> 
> ik heb gedeliet
> 
> Maar ja, zo'n radicale aanpassing zou op een gigantische muur van weerstand stuiten. En dus zal het altijd wel schipperen blijven voor De Nederlandse Taalunie.


Ik denk dat veel mensen dit geweldig zouden vinden... Momenteel doet zowat iedereen zijn best om het woord deleten te vermijden in een tekst. Zelfs ALS je al weet hoe je het moet vervoegen, dan nog wil je zo'n gedrocht niet in je tekst hebben staan. Zoiets moet iedereen gegarandeerd twee keer lezen en dat wil de maker van een tekst meestal niets.

Bij deleten valt het nog wel mee: je kan gewoon verwijderen zeggen. Maar bij andere werkwoorden wordt het al wat moeilijker om een alternatief te vinden.


bibibiben said:


> Juist ijzeren regels waarop geen enkele uitzondering bestaat, zijn een zegen voor mensen die worstelen met spelling. Ik kan me dus goed voorstellen dat De Nederlandse Taalunie systematisch gekozen heeft voor uniformiteit daar waar dat mogelijk is. En dat het resultaat een nogal vreemd woordbeeld is? Ach, alles went.


Mooie uitzondering:

scoren
Ik scoor
Ik scoorde
Ik heb gescoord
De gescoorde punten

in plaats van ''scorede'' en ''gescored(e)''


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik heb het niet uit mijn duim gezogen hé.



Nee, maar je verliet je helaas weer eens op een niet-officiële, sterk verouderde internetbron vol onjuiste informatie.

Probeer de volgende keer deze site: Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal. En voor de Van Dale: Gratis woordenboek. Je mag van Van Dale in het zoekvenster _lokatie_ intypen, maar je wordt vervolgens getrakteerd op het zoekresultaat _locatie_.

In aanvulling op wat Red Arrow in zijn post hierboven te berde bracht:



eno2 said:


> I delete en I deleted  klinkt verschillend.



Ja, zeker. Maar bij de Engelse spelling _deleted_ hoort ook de uitspraak [dɪˈliːtɪd]. Zelfs als je die Engelse uitspraak zou vernederlandsen en er dus [dəˈlitət] of [diˈlitət] van maakt, kom je niet uit op de Nederlandse uitspraak van de onvoltooid verleden tijd van _deleten. _Die luidt namelijk: [dəˈlitə] of [diˈlite]*. In elk geval niet [dəˈlitət]. Exit de Engelse spelling _deleted_ voor de weergave van de onvoltooid verleden tijd van _deleten_ in het Nederlands.

Welke Engelse spelling is er nog meer voorhanden? We hebben nu alleen nog _delete_ in de aanbieding. Maar helaas, in het Nederlands wordt begrijpelijkerwijs _delete_ al gebruikt voor het weergeven van de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd. Als je de schrijfwijze _delete _nu ook gaat gebruiken voor de onvoltooid verleden tijd, krijg je dus wat ik in mijn vorige post zei:



bibibiben said:


> ... zou je geen onderscheid meer kunnen maken tussen tegenwoordige tijd en verleden tijd, terwijl er wel een verschil in uitspraak te horen is.



Je kunt zeggen dat de mensen zich daar maar overheen moet zetten en vervolgens verklaren dat _delete_ simpelweg twee uitspraken kent: _delete_ in de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd heeft de uitspraak [dəˈlit] en _delete_ in de onvoltooid verleden tijd moet als [dəˈlitə] klinken. Is daarmee de kous af? Nee, want  je hebt nog steeds te maken met de veronachtzaming van een ijzeren regel. De verledentijdsuitgang van zwakke werkwoorden dient namelijk te eindigen op –te of –de, waarbij de keuze voor de juiste uitgang afhangt van toepassing van de regel van _’t kofschip_. Als we nu _delete_ (uitspraak [dəˈlitə]) gaan hanteren voor het uitdrukken van de verleden tijd, dan zit je dus met het probleem van een kale e. De ene t die je ook ziet staan, behoort namelijk tot de stam en telt dus niet mee. Dan maar een t’tje erachter plakken? Maar dan krijg je _delette_. E’tje erbij dan maar? Dan wordt het _deleette_. Maar hoort die dubbele e dan niet ook thuis in de vormen van de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd, zoals we ook zien in alle andere werkwoorden met deze klinker in de stam? Zeker wel. Dus vaarwel _delete_ als spelling voor de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd. Die spelling moet dus in _deleet _gewijzigd worden. Maar waarom een dubbele e schrijven als de uitspraak niet [e] maar [ i] luidt? Dan toch maar _deliet_? En vervolgens in de verleden tijd  _deliette_? Ik zou deze schrijfwijze van harte toejuichen, maar het lijkt mij een brug te ver. De taalgebruikers zullen er massaal niet aan willen. Wat is dan de op een na beste oplossing? Nou ja, plak de verledentijdsuitgang -te simpelweg achter de Engelse stam: deletete. Uitspraak: [dəˈlitə] of [diˈlite]. Wellicht niet mooi, maar wel logisch.
_

_


eno2 said:


> I have deleted. Deleted eindigt volgens mij niet op een e.



Het voltooid  deelwoord van _deleten_ dient in het Nederlands te worden voorafgegaan door het prefix ge-. Ben je er dan met de spelling _gedeleted_? Nee, zoals _deleted_ niet anders dan de Engelse uitspraak [dɪˈliːtɪd] of de vernederlandste uitspraak [diˈlitət] dan wel [dəˈlitət] kan hebben, zo kan _gedeleted_ niet anders dan de uitspraak [gediˈlitət] of [gədəˈlitət] hebben. In elk geval niet de uitspraak [gediˈlit] of [gədəˈlit], wat de enig juiste uitspraak van het voltooid deelwoord is. Bezwaarlijk is zeer zeker ook dat de hand wordt gelicht met de ijzeren regel dat werkwoorden waarvan de stam op een t-klank eindigt, in het voltooid deelwoord geen d als uitgang mogen krijgen. En als je die d uit _gedeleted_ nu eens weghaalt? Dan krijg je _gedelete_. Ziet er evenmin goed uit. Je wekt nu de indruk dat de slot-e de uitgang is. Kan niet. Of je wekt de indruk dat er sprake is van een nul-uitgang. Kan ook al niet. Elk voltooid deelwoord van een zwak werkwoord eindigt of op een d of op een t. Een ijzeren regel.



eno2 said:


> Tot slot:
> Ik merk op dat je zedig zwijgt over mijn drie andere schandalige anomalieën.



Ik zweeg, maar niet zedig. Ik was vermoeid. Even kort:

_Criticus_ heeft de uitgang -cus. Deze wordt al sinds jaar en dag met een c geschreven, naar analogie van de meervoudsuitgang: -ci. Het ligt niet echt voor de hand om het woord voor de ene helft te vernederlandsen en voor de andere helft zijn Latijnse spelling te laten behouden. Anderzijds wordt de uitgang -tiek in _kritiek_ al sinds jaar en dag met een k geschreven, zoals vrijwel alle woorden op -tiek die uit het Frans zijn overgenomen. Er is dus veel voor te zeggen om het woord in zijn geheel te vernederlandsen: _kritiek_, niet _critiek_.

_Gevlij_ is geen spellingvariant van _gevlei_, al wordt dat soms wel gedacht. _Gevlij_ heeft zijn wortels in _(neer)vlijen_, niet in _vleien_. Zie voor het hele verhaal in het gevlij / gevlei komen (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze Taal. Natuurlijk, je kunt zeggen dat het aanhouden van de schrijfwijzen ij en ei voor één en dezelfde volslagen klank nutteloos is, maar De Nederlandse Taalunie zal waarschijnlijk niet met ovationeel applaus begroet worden als zij verordonneert dat de ij over de gehele linie het veld zal moeten ruimen. Dat zullen wei Nederlanders en Belgen niet zo fein vinden, leikt mei.

In _calorimeter_ ligt de klemtoon niet op de derde lettergreep, zoals in het woord _calorie_ wel het geval is. Calori- in _calorimeter_ is namelijk niet afgeleid van _calorie_. _Calorimeter_ is opgebouwd uit het Latijnse _calor_, het uit het Grieks afkomstige woord _meter_ en een verbindingsklank i. Als verbindingsklank wordt van oudsher niet de ie gebruikt. We schrijven bijvoorbeeld ook niet _curviemeter, densiemeter_ of _planiemeter_.

Spelling is uiteraard niet in graniet gehouwen. Alles kan veranderen. Maar als je de spelling echt wilt vereenvoudigen, dan moet je er rekening mee houden dat de kleine veranderingetjes die je voor ogen hebt om de spelling logischer te maken, meer dan eens pas echt logisch worden als je er grootscheepse veranderingen van maakt. Geen c’s in _criticus_? Dan is het wel zo logisch om die c ook te weren in _politicus_. Hup, vanaf nu is het _kritikus_ en _politikus_. En dan natuurlijk ook _kritisi_ en _politisi_. Want waarom zou je die c terugtoveren in het meervoud? Is niet logisch. En willen we _caloriemeter_, ook al weten we dat dit woord niets uitstaande heeft met het uit het Frans afkomstige woord calorie? Prima, maar waarom schrijven we dan niet ook _deciemeter_ (pardon: _desiemeter_)? En maak er dan ook maar _krietiesie_ en _polietiesie_ van. Weg met al die Latijnse en Griekse i’s. Is alleen maar logisch. Helemaal mee eens, maar of de gemiddelde taalgebruiker die diepgaande logische veranderingen ook wil? Terecht kiest De Nederlandse Taalunie voor het hoogst haalbare.

*In Nederland klinkt de onbeklemtoonde klank in de eerste lettergreep vaak als [ə], maar volgens De Nederlandse Taalunie is de uitspraak [ i] in de eerste lettergreep ook courant. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1319/gedeletet_uitspraak/.


----------



## eno2

Hela , Red Arrow, je kan niet waarmaken wat je daar schrijft => "Volgens jouw onzin". In de openingspost zei ik duidelijk dat ik opteerde voor  de Engelse vervoeging, met name



> Eno2:
> *Ik delete, ik heb ze deleted. Ze zijn deleted. *Simpel toch.



Mij deze onzin niet in de schoenen schuiven hé:



> Red Arrow
> 
> Volgens jouw onzin:
> 
> deleten
> Ik delete
> Ik deleted
> Ik heb gedeleted
> De gedeleted bestanden (?!!)



Nu jij weer.....


Ik heb Bibi niet misbegrepen, hoewel zijn uitleg voor mij niet gemakkelijk was. Ik heb gewoon geen tijd voor de voorgestelde Nederlandse vervoeging en wat dat allemaal aan nog raarder effecten zou opleveren, punt aan de lijn. Ik ga voor de de Engelse.

Honderd keer meer aangewezen verwijderen of wissen te gebruiken dan de vernederlandsing van de vervoeging van delete. 

Je reageert ook niet op mijn punt dat het geen zin heeft tegelijk de Engelse uitspraak te bewaren en het woordbeeld te vernederlandsen. Ik vind dat voorbij grappig.

En wat over de drie andere grappen die ik citeerde?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Nu jij weer.....


Je negeert gewoon totaal wat ik zeggen wou : /

Oké, hoe zou jij ''de gediliete bestanden'' schrijven? Zoiets kan je gewoon niet verengelsen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je negeert gewoon totaal wat ik zeggen wou : /
> 
> Oké, hoe zou jij ''de gediliete bestanden'' schrijven? Zoiets kan je gewoon niet verengelsen.




Pfff Ik negeer niets, ik heb je punt per punt weerlegd.

Je vraagt me nu vernederlandst Engels koeterwaals terug te verengelsen. Dat is wel het toppunt.

Ik gebruik geen vernederlandste Engelse delete-terminologie. Ik zou dus schrijven: "de deleted bestanden" Dat is niet "verengelst". Dat is Engels.

Laat ons eens en voorgoed  toegeven dat het werkwoord "delete" te moeilijk is om het in een vernederlandste vervoeging te persen.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Laat ons eens en voorgoed  toegeven dat het werkwoord "delete" te moeilijk is om het in een vernederlandste vervoeging te persen.


Zucht... Waarom denkt iedereen bij taal alleen maar aan geschreven tekst? : /
Uitspraak is toch veel belangrijker dan spelling?

Het werkwoord ''delete(n)'' is helemaal niet moeilijk om te vervoegen. Ik heb nog nooit iemand het fout horen vervoegen. Het is gewoon de spelling die het moeilijk maakt.

Wat jij doet, is een *extra* probleem veroorzaken. Momenteel zijn er geen moeilijkheden met uitspraak, enkel met spelling. Als ''de deleted bestanden'' ooit correct Nederlands wordt, dan is het spellingsprobleem niet helemaal weggewerkt, maar komt er wél een uitspraakprobleem bij.

Een bijvoeglijk naamwoord waar ''de'' of ''het'' voorstaat, is altijd met een doffe E. (en als het zelfstandig naamwoord onzijdig is, geldt dit ook voor ''een'')

een mooi huis
mooie huizen
het mooie huis
de mooie huizen

een mooie vrouw
mooie vrouwen
de mooie vrouw
de mooie vrouwen

Dit is een basisregel van de Nederlandse taal. Die kan je niet zomaar van ons afpakken gewoon om de spelling te ''redden''. Jij spreekt nooit nog Nederlands, dus voor jou valt het misschien wel mee, maar de meesten hier spreken het nog elke dag.


----------



## eno2

> _Bibibiben: Gevlij_ is geen spellingvariant van _gevlei_, al wordt dat soms wel gedacht. _Gevlij_ heeft zijn wortels in _(neer)vlijen_, niet in _vleien_. Zie voor het hele verhaal in het gevlij / gevlei komen (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze Taal. Natuurlijk, je kunt zeggen dat het aanhouden van de schrijfwijzen ij en ei voor één en dezelfde volslagen klank nutteloos is, maar De Nederlandse Taalunie zal waarschijnlijk niet met ovationeel applaus begroet worden als zij verordonneert dat de ij over de gehele linie het veld zal moeten ruimen. Dat zullen wei Nederlanders en Belgen niet zo fein vinden, leikt mei.




Ik had dat verwacht natuurlijk. 

Het probleem is dat gevlij  in " in het gevlij komen"  precies hetzelfde soort gevlei betekent als gevlei zelf. 

M.a.w. gevlij heeft niets meer met neervlijen te maken inde interpretatie van de betekenis . Die betekenis is simpelweg deleted. Uitgewist.


----------



## eno2

> Zucht... Waarom denkt iedereen bij taal alleen maar aan geschreven tekst? : /
> Uitspraak is toch veel belangrijker dan spelling?



Contrazucht...

Gedeletete....

Gedeeleeetete.....

Gedielietete

Uitspraakproblemen genoeg



> Jij spreekt nooit nog Nederlands, dus voor jou valt het misschien wel mee, maar de meesten hier spreken het nog elke dag.




Ik heb contacten met een paar Nederlanders ....af en toe


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Contrazucht...
> 
> Gedeletete....
> 
> Gedeeleeetete.....
> 
> Gedielietete
> 
> Uitspraakproblemen genoeg


Contracontrazucht

Dat zijn geen uitspraakproblemen. Dat zijn voorleesproblemen. Taal is meer dan alleen maar geschreven tekst en het voorlezen daarvan.
Iedereen spreekt in een normale conversatie ''de gedeletete bestanden'' juist uit.

Ik snap eigenlijk niet helemaal waarom men het woord ''delete'' niet gewoon verbant uit het Algemeen Nederlands? Als de puur Nederlandse woorden gij en ge al niet mogen, waarom dan wel delete?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> In de openingspost zei ik duidelijk dat ik opteerde voor de Engelse vervoeging, met name
> *Ik delete, ik heb ze deleted. Ze zijn deleted. *Simpel toch.



Eno2, ik merk toch dat je ver weg staat van de realiteit in het Nederlandse taalgebied. Niemand krijgt dit over zijn lippen:

Het deleted bestand.
Ik heb het bestand deleted.

Dit zijn echt onbestaanbare zinnen.

Degenen die de spelling in elkaar draaien, moeten niet werken met fictie, maar met de realiteit. De realiteit is dat alle taalgebruikers (minus eentje op de Canarische Eilanden, heb ik begrepen) _deleten_ willen verbuigen als er een voltooid deelwoord van wordt gemaakt of een verledentijdsvorm. Nou, met dat gegeven moeten de dames en heren taalkundigen aan de slag.

En nee, zoals ook Red Arrow al zegt, het uitspreken van het voltooid deelwoord van _deleten_ is totaal niet ingewikkeld: [gədəˈlit] of [gədiˈlit]. Ook met een verbuigings-e erachter zijn er in het geheel geen uitspraakproblemen: [gədəˈlitə]  of [gədiˈlitə]. Maar ja, nu nog een spelling erbij. Dat geeft wat meer hoofdbrekens. Ik ben sterk voor een ver doorgevoerde fonetische weergave, maar ik behoor tot een zeer, zeer kleine minderheid. Ik kan er daarom wel vrede mee hebben dat De Nederlandse Taalunie kiest voor een minder ideale oplossing.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik had dat verwacht natuurlijk.
> 
> Het probleem is dat gevlij  in " in het gevlij komen"  precies hetzelfde soort gevlei betekent als gevlei zelf.
> 
> M.a.w. gevlij heeft niets meer met neervlijen te maken inde interpretatie van de betekenis . Die betekenis is simpelweg deleted. Uitgewist.



En dit is een reactie die mij niet verraste.

De Nederlandse Taalunie kan niet ongelimiteerd sleutelen aan de spelling. Er zijn grenzen aan de maakbaarheid. Iedereen die wel 'ns een boek in handen houdt, zal gewend raken aan de spelling _gevlij_ in de uitdrukking _in het gevlij komen_. Of aan de Latijnse uitdrukking _per se_. Of aan het drietal _eczeem_, _exces, sekse_. Gewend raken zal vroeg of laat overgaan in gehecht raken. Er zal dan ook een woedend legioen opstaan als De Nederlandse Taalunie gaat hakken en wieden in gekoesterde woordbeelden.

Overigens is er ook een spreekwoord met daarin _gevlij_ dat qua betekenis niets met vleien te maken heeft: daar gaat veel gevlij in een zakje. Niet algemeen bekend, maar toch iets om wel rekening mee te houden.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Of aan de Latijnse uitdrukking _per se_. Of aan het drietal _eczeem_, _exces, sekse_.


_Per se_ en _eczeem _worden mondeling best veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen, ook door mensen die amper boeken lezen


----------



## eno2

Yep, het woordbeeld zoveel mogelijk ongemoeid laten, ik wou eigenlijk dat ofwel het woordbeeld ongemoeid gelaten werd, ofwel dat er een heel grote vereenvoudiging kwam zo breed mogelijk. Ongemoeid laten, dat is wat een grote taal zo veel mogelijk voor kiest, vermoed ik, Engels en Frans. Op mijn corrector staan  niettemin niet minder dan vier soorten Frans. Frans modern uiteraard, Frans reform, Frans Classic en Frans reform/classic, en ik krijg ze er niet af. Duits en Spaans weet ik niet. De originele Cervantes' Quichotte is voor mij ook niet meer leesbaar.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> _Per se_ en _eczeem _worden mondeling best veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen, ook door mensen die amper boeken lezen


Seks en sekse ook.

Dat zal je als vanzelfsprekend weggelaten hebben.


----------



## eno2

> bibibiben said: ↑
> Eno2, ik merk toch dat je ver weg staat van de realiteit in het Nederlandse taalgebied. Niemand krijgt dit over zijn lippen:
> 
> Het deleted bestand.
> Ik heb het bestand deleted.
> 
> Dit zijn echt onbestaanbare zinnen.


Dat zijn maar voorstellen in een bewegende taalrealiteit, waarin we steeds meer Engels incasseren, en omdat ik met de rug tegen de muur gedrongen werd door de directe vraagstelling van Red Arrow die ik liever niet beantwoord had, maar ik wou niet ontduiken. bovendien vind ik ze niet erger dan de voorgestelde vernederlandste vervoeging *die toch ook weinigen gaat gebruiken.* En daarom stelde ik ook "wissen" voor, wat de hele issue oplost.


> Degenen die de spelling in elkaar draaien, moeten niet werken met fictie, maar met de realiteit. De realiteit is dat alle taalgebruikers (minus eentje op de Canarische Eilanden, heb ik begrepen) *deleten willen verbuigen als er een voltooid deelwoord van wordt gemaakt of een verledentijdsvorm.* Nou, met dat gegeven moeten de dames en heren taalkundigen aan de slag.


 De media gedwongen door de Taalunie moeten daar ongetwijfeld mee aan de slag ocharme.



> En nee, zoals ook Red Arrow al zegt, het uitspreken van het voltooid deelwoord van _deleten_ is totaal niet ingewikkeld: [gədəˈlit] of [gədiˈlit]


.
Dunglish Er is nog een ander woord voor dat ik niet graag gebruik.



> Ook met een verbuigings-e erachter zijn er in het geheel geen uitspraakproblemen: [gədəˈlitə] of [gədiˈlitə]. Maar ja, nu nog een spelling erbij. Dat geeft wat meer hoofdbrekens. Ik ben sterk voor een ver doorgevoerde fonetische weergave, maar ik behoor tot een zeer, zeer kleine minderheid. Ik kan er daarom wel vrede mee hebben dat De Nederlandse Taalunie kiest voor een minder ideale oplossing.


Ik ben ook voor ofwel een zo ver mogelijk doorgevoerde fonetische schrijfwijze, en zefs een GBS aanhanger, GBS die alle talen fonetisch wilde geschreven zien in het fonetisch alfabet. Ofwel gewoon van het woordbeeld afblijven, zoals ik al elders of hoger zei.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Contracontrazucht
> 
> Dat zijn geen uitspraakproblemen. Dat zijn voorleesproblemen. Taal is meer dan alleen maar geschreven tekst en het voorlezen daarvan.
> Iedereen spreekt in een normale conversatie ''de gedeletete bestanden'' juist uit.


Wie gaat zoiets uitspreken?  De media gaan het schrijven ja, met het pistool van de Taalunie tegen de slaap.





> Ik snap eigenlijk niet helemaal waarom men het woord ''delete'' niet gewoon verbant uit het Algemeen Nederlands? Als de puur Nederlandse woorden gij en ge al niet mogen, waarom dan wel delete?



Tja, het hek is van de dam, de geest is uit de fles. Het Engels sijpelt niet meer binnen, het is een overstroming. Voorlopig nog meer in spreektaal, maar toch. Ik zou zo dicht mogelijk bij het origineel blijven en er geen lokaal pidgin (Dunglish?) van maken.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> _Per se_ en _eczeem _worden mondeling best veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen, ook door mensen die amper boeken lezen



Veel gebruikt, maar lang niet altijd goed gespeld. Vooral niet door degenen die hun ogen niet graag verwennen met het geschreven woord.



eno2 said:


> Dat zijn maar voorstellen in een bewegende taalrealiteit, waarin we steeds meer Engels incasseren, en omdat ik met de rug tegen de muur gedrongen werd door de directe vraagstelling van Red Arrow die ik liever niet beantwoord had, maar ik wou niet ontduiken. bovendien vind ik ze niet erger dan de voorgestelde vernederlandste vervoeging *die toch ook weinigen gaat gebruiken.* En daarom stelde ik ook "wissen" voor, wat de hele issue oplost.



Het probleem van een lastig te spellen woord los je niet op door te zeggen dat we dat woord maar niet meer moeten gaan gebruiken. De realiteit is dat _deleten_ met al zijn vervoegingen een woord is dat zich stevig heeft verankerd in het Nederlands. Sterker nog, met wagonladingen stromen de Engelse werkwoorden binnen. Zie ook Engelse werkwoorden in het Nederlands: algemene regels voor spelling en vervoeging | Genootschap Onze Taal voor een verre van complete opsomming. Het einde van de influx is nog lang niet in zicht. Voor al die uit het Engels afkomstige woorden kun je niet krampachtig Nederlandse tegenhangers verzinnen (en dan vurig hopen dat ze aanslaan). Terecht dus dat De Nederlandse Taalunie regels opstelt. Zeggen dat deze binnenkomers niet bestaan of niet mogen bestaan is nutteloze struisvogelpolitiek.

In de laatste lichtingen schoolboeken Nederlands wordt de vervoeging van de uit het Engels overgenomen werkwoorden gewoon onderwezen (althans, in Nederland). Geliefde voorbeelden zijn onder meer _deleten_ en _updaten_. Er zal een generatie opgroeien die niet beter zal weten.



eno2 said:


> Dunglish Er is nog een ander woord voor dat ik niet graag gebruik.



Als je _een gedeletet bestand_ als Dunglish wilt bestempelen, is jouw suggestie, _een deleted bestand, _dan niet Dunglish in het kwadraat?



eno2 said:


> Ik ben ook voor ofwel een zo ver mogelijk doorgevoerde fonetische schrijfwijze, en zefs een GBS aanhanger, GBS die alle talen fonetisch wilde geschreven zien in het fonetisch alfabet. Ofwel gewoon van het woordbeeld afblijven, zoals ik al elders of hoger zei.



Tja, de realiteit is dat de gemiddelde taalgebruiker dat helemaal niet wil.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het probleem van een lastig te spellen woord los je niet op door te zeggen dat we dat woord maar niet meer moeten gaan gebruiken. De realiteit is dat _deleten_ met al zijn vervoegingen een woord is dat zich stevig heeft verankerd in het Nederlands. Sterker nog, met wagonladingen stromen de Engelse werkwoorden binnen. Zie ook Engelse werkwoorden in het Nederlands: algemene regels voor spelling en vervoeging | Genootschap Onze Taal voor een verre van complete opsomming. Het einde van de influx is nog lang niet in zicht. Voor al die uit het Engels afkomstige woorden kun je niet krampachtig Nederlandse tegenhangers verzinnen (en dan vurig hopen dat ze aanslaan). Terecht dus dat De Nederlandse Taalunie regels opstelt. Zeggen dat deze binnenkomers niet bestaan of niet mogen bestaan is nutteloze struisvogelpolitiek.
> 
> In de laatste lichtingen schoolboeken Nederlands wordt de vervoeging van de uit het Engels overgenomen werkwoorden gewoon onderwezen (althans, in Nederland). Geliefde voorbeelden zijn onder meer _deleten_ en _updaten_. Er zal een generatie opgroeien die niet beter zal weten.



Ik moet me gewonnen geven in deze issue van vervoeging van geleende Engelse werkwoorden. Ik ben te ver van de schoolbanken afgedwaald.

(terzijde: Wat zeggen jullie: aan& afloggen, tegen ik: in&uitloggen?)





> Als je _een gedeletet bestand_ als Dunglish wilt bestempelen, is jouw suggestie, _een deleted bestand, _dan niet Dunglish in het kwadraat?



Niet echt. Deleted is onvervalst Engels.



> Tja, de realiteit is dat de gemiddelde taalgebruiker dat helemaal niet wil.


Sure, maar bij een pilootgroepje fonetisch schrift had ik me graag aangesloten


----------



## Red Arrow

'eno2' said:
			
		

> Ik moet me gewonnen geven in deze issue van vervoeging van geleende Engelse werkwoorden. Ik ben te ver van de schoolbanken afgedwaald.


Je bent te ver van het Nederlands taalgebied afgedwaald... Niemand hier zou ''deleted'' willen zeggen, laat staan schrijven. Eérst moet je kijken hoe iets gezegd wordt, daarna pas kun je een gepaste spelling kiezen. Als iedereen het uitspreekt als ''gediliete'', moet je niet afkomen met de spelling ''deleted''.

Ik loop me ook niet te bemoeien met de spelling van nieuwe woorden van het Spaans. Dat hangt compleet af van hoe de Spaanse bevolking die woorden uitspreekt, en daar weet ik niets vanaf.



eno2 said:


> Niet echt. Deleted is onvervalst Engels.


Maar ''de'' en ''bestanden'' zijn dat niet.
Vraag een Amerikaan ''Zitten de deleted bestanden nog in je prullenbak?'' en hij verstaat er waarschijnlijk geen woord van.


eno2 said:


> (terzijde: Wat zeggen jullie: aan& afloggen, tegen ik: in&uitloggen?)


Ik zeg aan- en afmelden, en soms ook in- en uitloggen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je bent te ver van het Nederlands taalgebied afgedwaald... Niemand hier zou ''deleted'' willen zeggen, laat staan schrijven. Eérst moet je kijken hoe iets gezegd wordt, daarna pas kun je een gepaste spelling kiezen. Als iedereen het uitspreekt als ''gediliete'', moet je niet afkomen met de spelling ''deleted''.
> 
> 
> Als iedereen het uitspreekt als ''gediliete''
> 
> 
> 
> Ik loop me ook niet te bemoeien met de spelling van nieuwe woorden van het Spaans. Dat hangt compleet af van hoe de Spaanse bevolking die woorden uitspreekt, en daar weet ik niets vanaf.



Een door Bibibiben verslagen tegenstander niet natrappen.



> Als iedereen het uitspreekt als ''gediliete''



That will be the day....LOL

Inderdaad, de meesten gaan dat zo uitspreken *als een fout bijvoeglijk naamwoord: *De gedeliete bestanden. Waar het correct zo zijn te zeggen "de gedelietete bestanden"  Deze tongkraker zulen weinig over hun lippen krijgen.  Weinig gaan ook het verleden deelwoord uitspreken als in "Ik heb de bestanden gedieliete". Wel als "Ik heb de bestanden gedieliet". 




Iedereen in Vlaanderen en in Nederland doorspekt zijn Nederlands met Anglicismen ,* om niet te zeggen rechtstreeks met onverbasterd Engels.* het is een invasie  die zich met rotsnelheid verbreidt, ook in de media en in Nederlandstalige  websites.




> Ik loop me ook niet te bemoeien met de spelling van nieuwe woorden van het Spaans. Dat hangt compleet af van hoe de Spaanse bevolking die woorden uitspreekt, en daar weet ik niets vanaf.



Dit gaat te ver.


Je hoeft zo hard niet van stapel te lopen met duidelijke absurditeiten , ik ben native Nederlandstalig


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Een door Bibibiben verslagen tegenstander niet natrappen.


Wat wil je naar nu weer mee zeggen? : /




eno2 said:


> That will be the day....LOL
> 
> Iedereen in Vlaanderen en in Nederland doorspekt zijn Nederlands met Anglicismen ,* om niet te zeggen rechtstreeks met onverbasterd Engels.* het is een invasie  die zich met rotsnelheid verbreidt, ook in de media en in Vlaamse websites.
> 
> Je hoeft zo hard niet van stapel te lopen, ik ben native Nederlandstalig, tune down a bit, chap.


Wie het woord gebruikt en wie niet, doet totaal niet ter zake.
De mensen die het woord gebruiken, spreken het uit als ''gediliete'' of ''gedeliete'', en niet op z'n Engels.

Als je een spelling kiest, moet je geen rekening houden met de mensen die het vertikken het woord te gebruiken.

EDIT: De gemiddelde Vlaming gebruikt minder Engelse woorden dan jij, dus je moet niet doen alsof het een schande is dat we hier ''gediliete'' zeggen.


----------



## eno2

> Ik zeg aan- en afmelden, en soms ook in- en uitloggen.



Ik ook. 

Ik bedoelde: wat zeggen de Nederlanders.

Wat de Vlamingen zeggen, dat weet ik.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wat wil je naar nu weer mee zeggen? : /
> 
> 
> 
> Wie het woord gebruikt en wie niet, doet totaal niet ter zake.
> De mensen die het woord gebruiken, spreken het uit als ''gediliete'' of ''gedeliete'', en niet op z'n Engels.
> 
> Als je een spelling kiest, moet je geen rekening houden met de mensen die het vertikken het woord te gebruiken.
> 
> EDIT: *De gemiddelde Vlaming gebruikt minder Engelse woorden dan jij,* dus je moet niet doen alsof het een schande is dat we hier ''gediliete'' zeggen.



Ach, doe ik enkel hier om je op je paardje te zetten, het is iets waar ik goed op let het niet te doen in conversatie, ik vind dat bekakt.

En niet alleen bekakt, maar een hinderlijke en ongewenste contaminatie. Maar helaas niet meer te keren...

Tot op het punt dat het zuiver Nederlands dreigt opgevouwen te worden tot de helft van zijn omvang en belang. 

Als het al niet helemaal verdwijnt. 


Mulisch gaf het Nederlands nog vijftig jaar ...


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wat wil je naar nu weer mee zeggen? : /



Simpel.

Dat jij het niet bent, die me overtuigd heeft (van de "terechtheid" of "gewenstheid" van de golf van vernederlandsing van Engelse werkwoorden, op schoolniveau)


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> (terzijde: Wat zeggen jullie: aan& afloggen, tegen ik: in&uitloggen?)



Interessante kwestie, die me ook al enige tijd bezighoudt. Ik dacht lange tijd dat _aanloggen_ en _afloggen_ iets Vlaams is. Ik begin inmiddels de indruk te krijgen dat deze twee woorden in het gehele Nederlandse taalgebied niet al te gebruikelijke varianten zijn op _inloggen_ en _uitloggen_. Ik gebruik daarnaast net zo lief _aanmelden_ en _afmelden_. Net als Red Arrow heb ik nog geen duidelijke voorkeur ontwikkeld. Dikke kans dat ik beide mogelijkheden de rest van mijn leven door elkaar zal gaan gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Interessante kwestie, die me ook al enige tijd bezighoudt. Ik dacht lange tijd dat _aanloggen_ en _afloggen_ iets Vlaams is. Ik begin inmiddels de indruk te krijgen dat deze twee woorden in het gehele Nederlandse taalgebied niet al te gebruikelijke varianten zijn op _inloggen_ en _uitloggen_. Ik gebruik daarnaast net zo lief _aanmelden_ en _afmelden_. Net als Red Arrow heb ik nog geen duidelijke voorkeur ontwikkeld. Dikke kans dat ik beide mogelijkheden de rest van mijn leven door elkaar zal gaan gebruiken.



Idem, Ik dacht dat aan &afloggen taalgebruik was uit Nederland, niet dus.

Is loggen als Anglicisme of Nederlands te beschouwen? 


> *Loggen*
> 
> 
> Het automatisch bijhouden en vastleggen van gebeurtenissen. Dit kan lokaal (=op uw computer) gebeuren: bijvoorbeeld de communicatiesoftware kan alle handelingen loggen die het modem uitvoert. Het doel is dan het achterhalen van software-problemen. Loggen gebeurt ook op Internetservers, en wel voor evaluatiedoeleinden. Er wordt bijvoorbeeld bijgehou...
> Gevonden op Encyclo - Pharez



De inhoud van de link is verdwenen...


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> ik ben native Nederlandstalig


Dat weet ik ook wel.


eno2 said:


> Simpel.
> 
> Dat jij het niet bent, die me overtuigd heeft (van de "terechtheid" of "gewenstheid" van de golf van vernederlandsing van Engelse werkwoorden, op schoolniveau)


Het was ook totaal mijn bedoeling niet om je hiervan te overtuigen.

Je doet echt je best om me kwaad te krijgen, maar daar doe ik niet aan mee. Ik probeerde je gewoon uit te leggen wat er mis is met de spelling ''deleted'' in het Nederlands, en jij doet gewoon je best me niet te begrijpen.


eno2 said:


> Ach, doe ik enkel hier om je op je paardje te zetten, het is iets waar ik goed op let het niet te doen in conversatie, ik vind dat bekakt.


Is dit geen conversatie dan?


> Mulisch gaf het Nederlands nog vijftig jaar ...


Het is waar dat veel mensen Nederlands een lelijke taal vinden en dat Engels veel populairder is, maar in zulke doemscenario's geloof ik niet. Jonge koppels voeden hun kinderen nog steeds op in het Nederlands, niet in het Engels.

Hoe populair Engels ook wordt, het grootste deel van de bevolking zal altijd Nederlands blijven praten. (met of zonder een boel Engelse woorden) Ik vind Zweeds ook veel mooier dan Nederlands, maar ik ben niet van plan m'n kinderen in het Zweeds op te voeden. Sterker nog, ik vind een accent uit het zuiden van Nederland ook veel mooier dan het mijne, maar dan nog ga ik m'n kinderen gewoon opvoeden in m'n eigen accent. Waarom? Omdat dat het simpelste is. Opvoeding is al moeilijk genoeg.

En stiekem zijn er nog mensen trots op het Nederlands. Ik heb al mensen horen zeggen dat ze trots zijn dat het Nederlands de tweede moeilijkste taal op aarde is. (''Ik ben intelligent want mijn moedertaal is o zo moeilijk'') Da's natuurlijk onzin, maar ja, 't is beter dan helemaal geen trots, lijkt me.


----------



## eno2

Je deed alsof ik mij maar beter moest beperken tot het Spaanse taalgebied, gezien de vervreemding van mijn moedertaal. Waarmee je mij als geboren en en getogen Vlaming die 85% van zijn leven aldaar doorbracht, zover kreeg, dat ik mijn rechten als native speaker opeiste.


Conversatie: ik bedoel conversatie IRL   .


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Idem, Ik dacht dat aan &afloggen taalgebruik was uit Nederland, niet dus.
> 
> Is loggen als Anglicisme of Nederlands te beschouwen?



_Inloggen_ is ontleend aan het Engels: http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/inloggen. Het Engelse _log in_ betekende oorspronkelijk _enter into a log-book_. Het Nederlandse _logboek_ is al in de 18e eeuw ontleend aan het Engelse _log-book_.


----------



## eno2

Scheepvaartterm ja. We schijnen dus to log twee keer ontleend te hebben aan de Engelsen. . Eerst voor schepen, dan voor PC's. Best grappig.


----------



## eno2

Ik gebruikte voor het eerst de correcte spelling "gedeletet" vandaag.



> Mijn reactie werd gedeletet en ik kreeg banpunten die bijdroegen tot een weekban.



In plaats van "gedeleted".

Met dank aan allen die zo geduldig mijn spellingfouten en mijn neigingen daartoe corrigeerden.

Overigens honoreert mijn corrector zowel  "banpunten" als "weekban" met een rood golvend streepje.


----------



## eno2

Niemand durft dus mijn kritiek van 
calorie
calorimeter
bekritiseren...

Terecht...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Niemand durft dus mijn kritiek van
> calorie
> calorimeter
> bekritiseren...
> 
> Terecht...



Al onder handen genomen. Zie de laatste alinea's in post #5.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Al onder handen genomen. Zie de laatste alinea's in post #5.


Oeps. Overheen gelezen.



> In _calorimeter_ ligt de klemtoon niet op de derde lettergreep, zoals in het woord _calorie_ wel het geval is. Calori- in _calorimeter_ is namelijk niet afgeleid van _calorie_. _Calorimeter_ is opgebouwd uit het Latijnse _calor_, het uit het Grieks afkomstige woord _meter_ en een verbindingsklank i. Als verbindingsklank wordt van oudsher niet de ie gebruikt. We schrijven bijvoorbeeld ook niet _curviemeter, densiemeter_ of _planiemeter_.
> .



Voor mij ligt de klemtoon in calorimeter op de i. 
Ik vermoed dat calorie ook afgeleid is van calor.

Densiteit=>densimeter. Logisch
Curve=>curvemeter. Logisch. Tenzij de juiste spelling curvimeter zou zijn. Curvimeter en curvemeter krijgen evenveel hits: 48000. Beiden worden commercieel gebruikt.
Planimeter Historisch ook planometer.
*Etymologie*
Plani- + -meter. Confer Planometer.
Ik zie niet zo direct een woord als planie

Mocht zoiets bestaan als branimeter dan zou dat afkomstig zijn van branie.

Ironimeter van ironie. Veel gebruikt in fora als afbeelding. *Wordt ALTIJD gespeld: Ironiemeter.*

Ik blijf het laten vallen van de verbindings- e onverantwoordelijk absurd vinden. Daar gaat het veelgeroemde heilige WOORDBEELD.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Geen c’s in _criticus_? Dan is het wel zo logisch om die c ook te weren in _politicus_. Hup, vanaf nu is het _kritikus_ en _politikus_. En dan natuurlijk ook _kritisi_ en _politisi_. Want waarom zou je die c terugtoveren in het meervoud? Is niet logisch.


Er zijn talen genoeg waarin een c in woorden van Latijnse oorsprong als k wordt gespeld als die als k wordt uitgesproken (d.w.z. voor achterklinkers en voor medeklinkers), maar toch als c behouden blijft als die als s wordt uitgesproken (d.w.z. voor voorklinkers). Dat werkt prima.

Een keuze voor een spellingsysteem met _politikus_ e.d. betekent niet noodzakelijk ook _politisi_ in plaats van _politici_.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Er zijn talen genoeg waarin een c in woorden van Latijnse oorsprong als k wordt gespeld als die als k wordt uitgesproken (d.w.z. voor achterklinkers en voor medeklinkers), maar toch als c behouden blijft als die als s wordt uitgesproken (d.w.z. voor voorklinkers). Dat werkt prima.
> 
> Een keuze voor een spellingsysteem met _politikus_ e.d. betekent niet per se _politisi_ in plaats van _politici_.



Inderdaad, die talen zijn er, al zie je wel dat het merendeel of voor alleen c's of voor alleen k's binnen één lexeem kiest. 

Wat er ook van zij, in tegenstelling tot wat eno2 denkt, zit er systeem in de spelling. Je kunt ook niet spreken van een anomalie. Hoogstens zou eno2 kunnen zeggen dat het systeem hem niet bevalt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Voor mij ligt de klemtoon in calorimeter op de i.



Maar jouw uitspraak is toch niet maatgevend?

Een calorimeter (klemtoon op de vierde lettergreep) meet ook geen calorieën, zoals een eventuele ironiemeter ironie meet, maar meet de warmtecapaciteit van voorwerpen (calor = warmte). Er is geen verband met calorieën. Invoeging van een extra e zorgt voor een woordbeeld dat ten onrechte dat niet-bestaande verband naar voren haalt.




eno2 said:


> Densiteit=>densimeter. Logisch
> Curve=>curvemeter. Logisch. Tenzij de juiste spelling curvimeter zou zijn. Curvimeter en curvemeter krijgen evenveel hits: 48000. Beiden worden commercieel gebruikt.
> Planimeter Historisch ook planometer.
> *Etymologie*
> Plani- + -meter. Confer Planometer.
> Ik zie niet zo direct een woord als planie



De i in d_ensimeter, curvimeter, calorimeter, dosimeter_ en _planimeter_ is een verbindingsklank. Het zou vreemd zijn om alleen in _calorimeter_ van die i een ie te maken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar jouw uitspraak is toch niet maatgevend?


Ik leg klemtonen door na te apen wat ik hoor, ik schrijf ze niet voor.  Op Google translate's microfoontje hoor ik een dubbele klemtoon. Beide woorden behouden blijkbaar hun klemtoon. 



> *Een calorimeter (klemtoon op de vierde lettergreep) meet ook geen calorieën,* zoals een eventuele ironiemeter ironie meet, maar meet de warmtecapaciteit van voorwerpen (calor = warmte). Er is geen verband met calorieën. Invoeging van een extra e zorgt voor een woordbeeld dat ten onrechte dat niet-bestaande verband naar voren haalt.



Een calorimeter meet de soortelijke warmte en die wordt uitgedrukt in Joule. In mijn studietijd in calorieën. Joules en calorieën zijn verwisselbaar en worden naast elkaar gebruikt. 



> De i in d_ensimeter, curvimeter, calorimeter, dosimeter_ en _planimeter_ is een verbindingsklank. *Het zou vreemd zijn om alleen in calorimeter van die i een ie te maken.*



Ook in ironiemeter zou het vreemd zijn dan.  Ironie blijft ironie. Calorie zou calorie kunnen blijven. Maar goed, ik leg me er weeral bij neer, bij de calorimeter. Niet bij de ironimeter. 

Dosis=>dosimetrie:


> dosimeter of dosismeter - Buscar con Google
> *Dosimetrie voor u en uw medewerkers - NRG*
> www.werkenmetstraling.nl/*dosimetrie*/home/
> NRG adviseert over de soort _dosismeter_, het gebruik ervan en levert deze met ... Ook voor andere vormen van _dosimetrie_, zoals extremiteiten-_dosismeters_ ...



Hier wordt dosimetrie en dosismeter gebruikt.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Je deed alsof ik mij maar beter moest beperken tot het Spaanse taalgebied, gezien de vervreemding van mijn moedertaal.


Dat was helemaal mijn bedoeling niet. Sorry daarvoor. Ik wou je alleen maar duidelijk maken waar de mensen die de spelling verzinnen allemaal rekening mee moeten houden.


eno2 said:


> Een calorimeter meet de soortelijke warmte en die wordt uitgedrukt in Joule. In mijn studietijd in calorieën. Joules en calorieën zijn verwisselbaar en worden naast elkaar gebruikt.


Da's waar, maar dan nog meet een calorimeter geen calorieën, net als een thermometer geen graden Celsius (of Kelvin) meet.
Een calorimeter meet warmte (calor), een thermometer meet temperatuur en een ''ironiemeter'' meet ironie.


----------



## eno2

Als een ironiemeter dus geen ironie zou meten, dan was het een ironimeter

En waarom is een thermometer geen thermimeter?

Zoals ik al eerder zei: Een calorimeter meet de soortelijke warmte. Soortelijke warmte wordt uitgedrukt in calorieën per kilogram en per graad.
In jouw ongekalibreerd eenhedensysteem zou je moeten gaan zeggen dat de calorimeter 100 warmte of 200 warmte gemeten heeft, de vermaledijde term calorieën zo vermijdend. Dat zou wetenschappelijk dilettantisme zijn om gelijk te halen in een woordenstrijd over spelling. Want  wat is 1 warmte dan, mag ik je vragen?
1Kcal= de hoeveelheid energie die nodig is om één kilogram water één graad Celsius te verwarmen.

Er is een onvervreemdbare relatie tussen calorimeter en calorie. En tussen gemeten warmte en calorie. Nou mag het nog zoveel over latijnse calor  meten gaan als je wil.

Calorimeter komt van het latijnse calor. En daarom schrijven we calorimeter. Maar calorie komt ook van het latijnse calor en daarom schrijven we calorie. 
Heb ik het zo goed begrepen?


----------



## eno2

> viscos*imetrie*  ant*imetrie  perimetrie  *
> 
> *antropometrie • astrometrie • audiometrie • biometrie • econometrie • geometrie • hygrometrie • isometrie • psychometrie • radiometrie • refractometrie • sociometrie • sonometrie • spirometrie • stalagmometrie • stereometrie • stoichiometrie • strabometrie • thermometrie • tonometrie • trigonometrie*
> 
> 
> * telemetrie*
> 
> 
> *volumetrie*




Er is dus meer dan de verbindings-i


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Als een ironiemeter dus geen ironie zou meten, dan was het een ironimeter
> 
> En waarom is een thermometer geen thermimeter?


Omdat het uitgesproken wordt met een verbindings-o?



eno2 said:


> Zoals ik al eerder zei: Een calorimeter meet de soortelijke warmte. Soortelijke warmte wordt uitgedrukt in calorieën per kilogram en per graad.
> In jouw ongekalibreerd eenhedensysteem zou je moeten gaan zeggen dat de calorimeter 100 warmte of 200 warmte gemeten heeft, de vermaledijde term calorieën zo vermijdend. Dat zou wetenschappelijk dilettantisme zijn om gelijk te halen in een woordenstrijd over spelling. Want  wat is 1 warmte dan, mag ik je vragen?
> 1Kcal= de hoeveelheid energie die nodig is om één kilogram water één graad Celsius te verwarmen.
> 
> Er is een onvervreemdbare relatie tussen calorimeter en calorie. En tussen gemeten warmte en calorie. Nou mag het nog zoveel over latijnse calor  meten gaan als je wil.
> 
> Calorimeter komt van het latijnse calor. En daarom schrijven we calorimeter. Maar calorie komt ook van het latijnse calor en daarom schrijven we calorie.
> Heb ik het zo goed begrepen?


Je noemt een thermometer toch ook geen ''Celsiusmeter'' of ''Kelvinmeter''? Waarom zou je een calorimeter dan wel ''caloriemeter'' moeten noemen?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Omdat het uitgesproken wordt met een verbindings-o?


  :rofl:

Ja dikwijls  wordt de oorspronkelijke schrijfwijze en/of klank behouden, zoals in thermo, soms heb je klankwissel en/of schrijfwissel en  dan heet het een  verbindings a-e-i-o-u te zijn.

Er valt geen staat op te maken.

Er is geen regel.




> Je noemt een thermometer toch ook geen ''Celsiusmeter'' of ''Kelvinmeter''? Waarom zou je een calorimeter dan wel ''caloriemeter'' moeten noemen?



Celsius, Kelvin en thermo lijken niet op elkaar.Er is geen spellingsprobleem.


Calorie en calorimeter lijken op elkaar. Ze hebben dezelfde etymologie: calor. Er is een overbodig spellingsprobleem. Schrijf dan ook liever caloriemeter. Hij meet ook calorieën.

Zoniet:

Gebruik dan liever een ander woord, zoals warmtemeter, zodat er geen spellingsverwarring ontstaat.


----------



## eno2

Entropymeter.  In het Nederlands schijnt die niet te bestaan. 
Google zegt: entropie meter. En geeft 1 nederlandstalig resultaat! Geschreven als entropie-meter. Van entropiemeter of entropimeter is geen sprake.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Entropymeter.  In het Nederlands schijnt die niet te bestaan.
> Google zegt: entropie meter. En geeft 1 nederlandstalig resultaat! Geschreven als entropie-meter. Van entropiemeter of entropimeter is geen sprake.


Kan je serieus de hoeveelheid entropie ''meten''? Je kan het berekenen, dat wel, maar meten?


eno2 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ja dikwijls  wordt de oorspronkelijke schrijfwijze en/of klank behouden, zoals in thermo, soms heb je klankwissel en/of schrijfwissel en  dan heet het een  verbindings a-e-i-o-u te zijn.
> 
> Er valt geen staat op te maken.
> 
> Er is geen regel.


Wetenschappelijke namen zijn over het algemeen niet bepaald logisch.


----------



## eno2

> Red Arrow :D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kan je serieus de hoeveelheid entropie ''meten''? Je kan het berekenen, dat wel, maar meten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daar zijn ze mee bezig ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Wetenschappelijke namen zijn over het algemeen niet bepaald logisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Eno2, dat is helemaal niet wat Bibibiben bedoelde.
> 
> Normaal vorm je werkwoorden als volgt:
> 
> bedekken
> Ik bedek
> Ik bedekte
> Ik heb bedekt
> De bedekte tafel
> 
> deleten
> Ik delete
> Ik deletete
> Ik heb gedeletet
> De gedeletete bestanden



To ban

Ik ban
ik bande 
Ik heb gebannen
Ik ben gebannen

Wordt ook veel tegen gezondigd. banned, verbannen, geband etc...


> Mooie uitzondering:
> 
> scoren
> Ik scoor
> Ik scoorde
> Ik heb gescoord
> De gescoorde punten
> 
> in plaats van ''scorede'' en ''gescored(e)''



Yep


----------



## Red Arrow

Wat is er mis met...

Ik verban (iemand)
Ik verbande (iemand)
Ik heb (iemand) verbannen
Ik ben verbannen


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zie dat Red Arrow al het nodige gras heeft weggemaaid, maar toch wil ik ook zelf nog wel even reageren.

Allereerst: ik zie wel bestaansrecht voor het woord caloriemeter, maar het zal nooit gelijk te stellen zijn aan een calorimeter. Simpelweg omdat het iets anders zal moeten aanduiden.

Grootheden dien je niet met eenheden te verwarren. Meetgereedschap meet natuurkundige grootheden, geen eenheden. Zoals ook Red Arrow al zei: een thermometer meet de temperatuur (T) en drukt deze uit in eenheden graden Celsius. Een thermometer meet geen eenheden graden Celsius. Een calorimeter meet de warmtecapaciteit (C) en drukt deze uit in joule per kelvin. Het ding meet geen joule per kelvin, geen calorie per kelvin, geen joule, geen calorie.

Calorie (cal) is een eenheid die in de voedingsleer nog springlevend is. Calorieën kun je tellen. Een apparaat of softwareprogramma zou dat voor je kunnen doen. Daarvoor zou je dan het woord calorieteller moeten gebruiken, maar het woord caloriemeter is ook in gebruik. Zie onder meer Caloriemeter . Een kniesoor die daarover valt. Wat echter niet te ontkennen valt: een caloriemeter of calorieteller heeft duidelijk niets te maken met een calorimeter.

De uitspraak van _caloriemeter_ (of _calorieteller)_ is rechttoe-rechtaan. Het gaat hier om een samenstelling bestaande uit twee zelfstandig naamwoorden. De hoofdklemtoon ligt dan altijd op het eerste lid van deze samenstelling. Het eerste lid is _calorie_. De laatste lettergreep in _calorie_ is beklemtoond en dus ligt in _caloriemeter_ op die lettergreep ook de hoofdklemtoon. De bijklemtoon vind je in het tweede lid van de samenstelling. Allemaal heel voorspelbaar.

De uitspraak van _calorimeter _is geheel anders. Het gaat hier om een ongeleed woord waarin de hoofdklemtoon op de vierde lettergreep ligt. Sla Van Dale er maar op na. Van Dale geeft de bijklemtoon niet weer, omdat deze vaste regels volgt (die elke native speaker automatisch toepast). De sterkste bijklemtoon vind je in een ongeleed woord altijd op de eerste lettergreep. Zoals gezegd, in Van Dale zul je vergeefs bijklemtonen vinden, dus check daarom deze pagina maar: calorimeter - WikiWoordenboek.

Misschien ook een interessant weetje: de calorimeter was er eerder dan de calorie. Antoine Lavoisier was de bedenker van de calorimeter en bedacht deze naam in 1780. Nicolas Clément bedacht in 1824 de eenheid calorie.

Verder is mij onduidelijk waarom je er zo veel werk van maakt om erop te wijzen dat er alternatieve benamingen zijn voor _dosimeter, curvimeter, planimeter, sacharimeter_ etc, Afgezien van het feit dat een planimeter iets heel anders is dan een planometer en dat curvimeter de juiste benaming is, wat doet dat af aan mijn opmerking dat in het Nederlands, zeker in wetenschappelijke termen, i een algemeen gangbare verbindingsklank is _en niet ie_? En dat de o ook een verbindingsklank kan zijn, doet er toch niet toe?


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> De uitspraak van _calorimeter _is geheel anders. Het gaat hier om een ongeleed woord waarin de hoofdklemtoon op de vierde lettergreep ligt. Sla Van Dale er maar op na. Van Dale geeft de bijklemtoon niet weer, omdat deze vaste regels volgt (die elke native speaker automatisch toepast). De sterkste bijklemtoon vind je in een ongeleed woord altijd op de eerste lettergreep. Zoals gezegd, in Van Dale zul je vergeefs bijklemtonen vinden, dus check daarom deze pagina maar: calorimeter - WikiWoordenboek.


Die stem doet me denken aan Reinder van der Naalt


----------



## eno2

> Allereerst: ik zie wel bestaansrecht voor het woord caloriemeter, maar het zal nooit gelijk te stellen zijn aan een calorimeter. Simpelweg omdat het iets anders zal moeten aanduiden.


Zal wel, aangezien calorimeter al bestaat. Als ik caloriemeter voorstelde uit nu wellicht naïef lijkende spellingoverwegingen, dan was dat om calorimeter te vervangen, niet om iets anders aan te duiden.

Interessante bijdrage, bijgeleerd. Soms eens, soms niet. Soms verwonderd.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De uitspraak van _calorimeter _is geheel anders. Het gaat hier om *een ongeleed woord* waarin de hoofdklemtoon op de vierde lettergreep ligt. Sla Van Dale er maar op na.



Verwonderd. Ik kan daar alleen maar twee woorden in zien. Mijn VD ligt in België. Uitspraak van de twee is op Google translate microfoon niet te onderscheiden. Vallen sterktes van klemtonen te meten met een audiometer?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wat is er mis met...
> 
> Ik verban (iemand)
> Ik verbande (iemand)
> Ik heb (iemand) verbannen
> Ik ben verbannen


Ik had het over bannen.  Bannen is op fora.  Daar gebruikt men bannen. Verbannen zie ik al sinds mijn eerste deelname in 2004 nooit gebruikt worden in de speciale draad die aan gebannen forummers gewijd wordt.

In het grootste Belgische forum gebruikt men voor het aanduiden van gebannen accounts in de avatars  de term  "Banned" Waarschijnlijk ligt dat aan een Engelstalige interface. Het had ook "Gebannen" kunnen zijn.

bannen/vervoeging - WikiWoordenboek


----------



## eno2

Bv. vandaag schreef ik op een forum:



> Natuurlijk moet het socialisme door libertariërs gekilled worden om zo de welvaartsstaat des te gemakkelijker te kunnen afvoeren.



Had ik moeten spellen: gekilld?

Ja. Gekild van killen en gekilld van to kill zijn beiden goed. Gekilled niet...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Verwonderd. Ik kan daar alleen maar twee woorden in zien. Mijn VD ligt in België. Uitspraak van de twee is op Google translate microfoon niet te onderscheiden. Vallen sterktes van klemtonen te meten met een audiometer?



Mij valt ook op dat de uitspraak behoorlijk vreemd aandoet: Google Translate legt in het woord _calorimeter_ op elke klemtoon evenveel nadruk. Wellicht valt Google Translate terug op gelijke beklemtoning als precieze informatie over accentuering nog niet voorhanden is. Ook als je fantasiewoorden invult, zie je dat Google Translate elke lettergreep evenveel nadruk geeft.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Bv. vandaag schreef ik op een forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Had ik moeten spellen: gekilld?
> 
> Ja. Gekild van killen en gekilld van to kill zijn beiden goed. Gekilled niet...



Helaas loopt Genootschap Onze Taal op dit punt uit de pas met De Nederlandse Taalunie. Deze laatste gooit in werkwoordsvervoegingen alle dubbele medeklinkers eruit als deze voor de uitspraak niet nodig zijn (ik cros, ik heb gestrest, jij kilt, wij scrolden), maar het Genootschap Onze Taal wil daar nog niet aan. In het door de De Nederlandse Taalunie samengestelde Groene Boekje, dat alleen de officiële spelling noteert, zul je in dit type vervoegingen alleen de enkele medeklinker tegenkomen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik had het over bannen.  Bannen is op fora.  Daar gebruikt men bannen. Verbannen zie ik al sinds mijn eerste deelname in 2004 nooit gebruikt worden in de speciale draad die aan gebannen forummers gewijd wordt.
> 
> In het grootste Belgische forum gebruikt men voor het aanduiden van gebannen accounts in de avatars  de term  "Banned" Waarschijnlijk ligt dat aan een Engelstalige interface. Het had ook "Gebannen" kunnen zijn.
> 
> bannen/vervoeging - WikiWoordenboek



Van Dale maakt onderscheid tussen het Nederlandse _bannen_ en het Engelse _bannen_. Het Engelse _bannen _(uitspraak: ['bɛnə(n)]) heeft als betekenis: de toegang tot een internetforum, website e.d. ontzeggen. De bijbehorende vervoeging: bande, heeft geband. De vervoeging _gebannen_ blijft dus voorbehouden aan het Nederlandse _bannen_.

Ik heb de indruk dat inmiddels aardig wat mensen niet langer ['bɛnə(n)], maar ['bɑnə(n)] zeggen. Een veranderende uitspraak hoeft natuurlijk geen gevolgen te hebben voor de vervoeging. Die kan nog steeds _geband_ luiden. Maar ja, het kan natuurlijk gebeuren dat in de toekomst steeds meer mensen moeite krijgen met _geband_ en toch liever _gebannen_ zeggen. Zover zijn we nog niet. Met _geband_ zit je voorlopig veilig.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Van Dale maakt onderscheid tussen het Nederlandse _bannen_ en het Engelse _bannen_. Het Engelse _bannen _(uitspraak: ['bɛnə(n)]) heeft als betekenis: de toegang tot een internetforum, website e.d. ontzeggen. De bijbehorende vervoeging: bande, heeft geband. De vervoeging _gebannen_ blijft dus voorbehouden aan het Nederlandse _bannen_.
> 
> Ik heb de indruk dat inmiddels aardig wat mensen niet langer ['bɛnə(n)], maar ['bɑnə(n)] zeggen. Een veranderende uitspraak hoeft natuurlijk geen gevolgen te hebben voor de vervoeging. Die kan nog steeds _geband_ luiden. Maar ja, het kan natuurlijk gebeuren dat in de toekomst steeds meer mensen moeite krijgen met _geband_ en toch liever _gebannen_ zeggen. Zover zijn we nog niet. Met _geband_ zit je voorlopig veilig.



Dan zitten we voorlopig onveilig op dat forum.




> Taalmail 542 | VRT-Taalnet
> *Taalmail 542*
> 
> Alle schadelijke stoffen zijn volledig uit het productieproces geband.
> √ Alle schadelijke stoffen zijn volledig uit het productieproces *gebannen*.
> 
> _Bannen_ is een onregelmatig werkwoord: bannen, bande, gebannen. _Geband_ kan wel als het om een IP-ban gaat. _Bannen_ klinkt dan eerder als 'bennen'.



Geband KAN, als het om een IP gaat. .Maar moet dus niet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Verder is mij onduidelijk waarom je er zo veel werk van maakt om erop te wijzen dat er alternatieve benamingen zijn voor _dosimeter, curvimeter, planimeter, sacharimeter_ etc, Afgezien van het feit dat een planimeter iets heel anders is dan een planometer en dat curvimeter de juiste benaming is, wat doet dat af aan mijn opmerking dat in het Nederlands, zeker in wetenschappelijke termen, i een algemeen gangbare verbindingsklank is _en niet ie_? En dat de o ook een verbindingsklank kan zijn, doet er toch niet toe?


Nu, er zijn vijf klinkers en alle vijf worden ze gebruikt bij meternamen.
taxameter
Soms wordt de ie behouden. 
frequentiemeter
Hoe kan je dan zeggen dat het over een verbindings-i gaat?
En nu maar afkomen dat  dat het ook om een verbindings-o gaat etc...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mij valt ook op dat de uitspraak behoorlijk vreemd aandoet: Google Translate legt in het woord _calorimeter_ op elke klemtoon evenveel nadruk. Wellicht valt Google Translate terug op gelijke beklemtoning als precieze informatie over accentuering nog niet voorhanden is. Ook als je fantasiewoorden invult, zie je dat Google Translate elke lettergreep evenveel nadruk geeft.


Ik zal het eens vragen aan een van mijn Nederlandse vriendinnen. Calorimeter. Die gaat het horen donderen in Keulen.
Bovendien zal de vraag suggestief zijn, want ik leg de klemtoon op de i.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Helaas loopt Genootschap Onze Taal op dit punt uit de pas met De Nederlandse Taalunie. Deze laatste gooit in werkwoordsvervoegingen alle dubbele medeklinkers eruit als deze voor de uitspraak niet nodig zijn (ik cros, ik heb gestrest, jij kilt, wij scrolden), maar het Genootschap Onze Taal wil daar nog niet aan. In het door de De Nederlandse Taalunie samengestelde Groene Boekje, dat alleen de officiële spelling noteert, zul je in dit type vervoegingen alleen de enkele medeklinker tegenkomen.



Een dubbele schrijfwijze tolereren lijkt me toleranter dan fout verklaren.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nu, er zijn vijf klinkers en alle vijf worden ze gebruikt bij meternamen.
> taxameter
> Soms wordt de ie behouden.
> frequentiemeter
> Hoe kan je dan zeggen dat het over een verbindings-i gaat? En nu maar afkomen dat  dat het ook om een verbindings-o gaat etc...



Zoals ik eerder zei, bestaat het *ongelede woord* _calorimeter_ uit calor + i + meter. _Frequentiemeter_ is geen ongeleed woord. Het is een *samenstelling *bestaande uit twee zelfstandig naamwoorden: frequentie + meter.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Calorimeter. Die gaan het horen donderen in Keulen.


Dikke kans dat ze nooit van een calorimeter gehoord hebben. Wel van een caloriemeter (= calorieteller).

Maar laat vooral die Nederlandse vriendinnen niet je graadmeter zijn. Er zijn betere taalautoriteiten denkbaar.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Van Dale maakt onderscheid tussen het Nederlandse _bannen_ en het Engelse _bannen_. Het Engelse _bannen _(uitspraak: ['bɛnə(n)]) heeft als betekenis: de toegang tot een internetforum, website e.d. ontzeggen. De bijbehorende vervoeging: bande, heeft geband. De vervoeging _gebannen_ blijft dus voorbehouden aan het Nederlandse _bannen_.
> 
> Ik heb de indruk dat inmiddels aardig wat mensen niet langer ['bɛnə(n)], maar ['bɑnə(n)] zeggen. Een veranderende uitspraak hoeft natuurlijk geen gevolgen te hebben voor de vervoeging. Die kan nog steeds _geband_ luiden. Maar ja, het kan natuurlijk gebeuren dat in de toekomst steeds meer mensen moeite krijgen met _geband_ en toch liever _gebannen_ zeggen. Zover zijn we nog niet. Met _geband_ zit je voorlopig veilig.


Ik zeg het met een ɑ, zoals het geschreven wordt. Ik snap sowieso niet waarom mensen het met een ɛ zeggen als het in het Engels ook niet met een ɛ is...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Dikke kans dat ze nooit van een calorimeter gehoord hebben. Wel van een caloriemeter (= calorieteller).


Ik hoop  op die historische spellingscontroverse  terug te komen, als ik niet definitief verslagen mocht blijken. Welke eenheid gebruikte Lavoisier om zijn metingen van de grootheid (soortelijke) warmte in uit te drukken (nog wat wetenschapsgeschiedenis dus) voor hij onthoofd werd?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik zeg het met een ɑ, zoals het geschreven wordt. Ik snap sowieso niet waarom mensen het met een ɛ zeggen als het in het Engels *ook niet met een ɛ is.*..





> *Pronunciation*
> 
> IPA(key): /bæn/



Klinkt lichtjes anders dan ɛ.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik zeg het met een ɑ, zoals het geschreven wordt. Ik snap sowieso niet waarom mensen het met een ɛ zeggen als het in het Engels ook niet met een ɛ is...



Simpel, Nederlandstaligen hebben de Engelse [æ] niet in hun arsenaal van fonemen zitten en wijken daarom uit naar [ɛ].


----------



## eno2

Kan i


bibibiben said:


> Simpel, Nederlandstaligen hebben de Engelse [æ] niet in hun arsenaal van fonemen zitten en wijken daarom uit naar [ɛ].


Kan ik ergens het verschil beluisteren? Voorbeeld van uitspraak van fonemen?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Zoals ik eerder zei, bestaat het *ongelede woord* _calorimeter_ uit calor + i + meter. _Frequentiemeter_ is geen ongeleed woord. Het is een *samenstelling *bestaande uit twee zelfstandig naamwoorden: frequentie + meter.




Yep. Waarop ik min of meer vroeg hoe en wie bepaalt dat dit een ongeleed woord is en waarom? Of wordt het gewoon zo gedefinieerd?

De calorie-calori spelling is een historische ontwikkeling, OK.

Dat alles belet niet dat alle klinkers gebruikt worden bij vorming van meternamen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Yep. Waarop ik min of meer vroeg hoe en wie bepaalt dat dit een ongeleed woord is en waarom? Of wordt het gewoon zo gedefinieerd?



Het enkele feit dat _calorie_ nog niet bestond in 1780 moet je toch genoeg zeggen? Of moet ik er ook nog bij zeggen dat het Frans het Latijnse _calor _graag door een i laat volgen, zoals ook het Latijn zelf graag doet? Denk aan _calorifère, calorifuge, calorimétrie, caloriser_ ...  Het Nederlands gaat daar gewoon in mee.



eno2 said:


> Dat alles belet niet dat alle klinkers gebruikt worden bij vorming van meternamen.



Maar niet de digraaf ie.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Kan ik ergens het verschil beluisteren? Voorbeeld van uitspraak van fonemen?



Absoluut. Ik ga het alleen niet voor je uitzoeken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Absoluut. Ik ga het alleen niet voor je uitzoeken.


Ik wou enkel  weten of Arrow gelijk heeft dat de Engelsen  to ban niet met een ɛ
uitspreken.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik hoop  op die historische spellingscontroverse  terug te komen, als ik niet definitief verslagen mocht blijken. Welke eenheid gebruikte Lavoisier om zijn metingen van de grootheid (soortelijke) warmte in uit te drukken (nog wat wetenschapsgeschiedenis dus) voor hij onthoofd werd?



Helpt het als je beseft dat Lavoisier met zijn _calorimètre_ op de proppen kwam in een tijd dat men er nauwelijks weet van had dat materie uit moleculen bestond? En dat men ook totaal niet in de gaten had dat warmte niet meer is dan een toegenomen trilling van moleculen? Er werd in die tijd op dat terrein helemaal niet met eenheden gewerkt. Er was nog zo veel te ontdekken!


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het enkele feit dat _calorie_ nog niet bestond in 1780 moet je toch genoeg zeggen? Of moet ik er ook nog bij zeggen dat het Frans het Latijnse _calor _graag door een i laat volgen, zoals ook het Latijn zelf graag doet? Denk aan _calorifère, calorifuge, calorimétrie, caloriser_ ...  Het Nederlands gaat daar gewoon in mee.



Uiteindelijk kwamen ze toch op calor + ie uit, la calorie..

Ik probeer uit te vissen in welke eenheden Lavoisier zijn metingen uitdrukte. 







> Maar niet de digraaf ie.


  frequentiemeter


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Helpt het als je beseft dat Lavoisier met zijn _calorimètre_ op de proppen kwam in een tijd dat men er nauwelijks weet van had dat materie uit moleculen bestond? En dat men ook totaal niet in de gaten had dat warmte niet meer is dan een toegenomen trilling van moleculen? Er werd in die tijd op dat terrein helemaal niet met eenheden gewerkt. Er was nog zo veel te ontdekken!


Wat mat hij dan? Wist hij wat?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik wou enkel  weten of Arrow gelijk heeft dat de Engelsen  to ban niet met een ɛ
> uitspreken.



Ja, Engelstaligen hebben wel [æ] in hun klankinventaris zitten. De [ɛ] eveneens. In het Engels wordt de a vrijwel nooit als [ɛ] uitgesproken. Tot de weinige uitzonderingen behoren _any_ en _many_. Verder nog _s*ai*d, s*ay*s _en _ag*ai*n_, maar in die gevallen gaat het om digrafen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> frequentiemeter



Dit heb ik al uit-en-ter-na benadrukt. _Frequentiemeter_ is opgebouwd uit het lexeem _frequentie_ en het lexeem _meter_, niet uit het lexeem _frequent_, bindvocaal _ie_, en het lexeem _meter_.

Eno2, het zou prettig zijn als je je eerst verdiept in allerlei taalkundige verschijnselen voordat je met je weerwoorden komt. Het begint knap oninteressant te worden. Bovendien, als je denkt dat iemand het niet bij het rechte eind heeft, dan is het aan jou om zijn ongelijk te bewijzen. Daar hoeft de persoon met wie je het oneens bent, niet aan mee te werken. Maak dus je eigen huiswerk en laat dat niet doen door degene met wie je in discussie bent.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Dit heb ik al uit-en-ter-na benadrukt. _Frequentiemeter_ is opgebouwd uit het lexeem _frequentie_ en het lexeem _meter_, niet uit het lexeem _frequent_, bindvocaal _ie_, en het lexeem _meter_.
> 
> Eno2, het zou prettig zijn als je je eerst verdiept in allerlei taalkundige verschijnselen voordat je met je weerwoorden komt. Het begint knap oninteressant te worden. Bovendien, als je denkt dat iemand het niet bij het rechte eind heeft, dan is het aan jou om zijn ongelijk te bewijzen. Daar hoeft de persoon met wie je het oneens bent, niet aan mee te werken. Maak dus je eigen huiswerk en laat dat niet doen door degene met wie je in discussie bent.



Klopt, ik had filologie moeten doen. Ik ben geen taalspecialist zoals jij maar geef mijn opinies voor wat ze waard zijn, niet veel dus.  Als ze je overmatig ergeren kan je ze gemakshalve negeren.

Het is op dit forum een vuistregel de medeforummer niet al te hard aan te pakken voor zijn kennislacunes. Nee?

Ik beschouw na deze hooglijk  interessante uitwisselingen het zaakje calorie -calorimeter als een historisch spellingaccident waarin voor mij nog vraagtekens nazinderen. 
En blijf voorlopig sceptisch staan tegenover de zogenaamde tussen-i regel. Maar ik ben wel mijn huiswerk aan het doen. 



bibibiben said:


> Ja, Engelstaligen hebben wel in hun klankinventaris zitten. De [ɛ] eveneens. In het Engels wordt de a vrijwel nooit als [ɛ] uitgesproken. Tot de weinige uitzonderingen behoren _any_ en _many_. Verder nog _s*ai*d, s*ay*s _en _ag*ai*n_, maar in die gevallen gaat het om digrafen.


De correcte uitspraak  van to ban is dus b[æ]n.en niet b[ɛ] n en Arrow heeft gelijk?

Met to ban en bannen heb ik voor de verandering wel twaalf jaar dagelijkse frequentie.


----------



## Peterdg

Een goede site om uitspraak te beluisteren is deze (enfin, dat vind ik toch). Als je de uitspraak in het Nederlands kiest (Dutch), kies dan als spreker NIET voor Laura (Netherland); ik weet niet waar ze die hebben uitgehaald, maar wat zij uitkraamt is geen Nederlands, toch niet in mijn woordenboek.


----------



## eno2

Ik vroeg naar de eenheid waarin Lavoisier de gemeten hoeveelheid warmte uitdrukte, aangezien de calorie nog niet gemunt was.



> Les résultats sont exposés
> dans le Traité élémentaire de Chimie [7]
> (Tableau 2). La quantité de calorique est
> exprimée en livres de glace fondue



Dat was dus 500 gram gesmolten ijs.
Calorimètre komt voor het eerst voor in dit Traité. 
En hij wist inderdaad niet wat warmte was, hij dacht dat het een vloeibare brandbare materie was ("phlogistique").

http://www.spq.pt/magazines/BSPQ/579/article/3000662/pdf


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Ja, Engelstaligen hebben wel [æ] in hun klankinventaris zitten. De [ɛ] eveneens. In het Engels wordt de a vrijwel nooit als [ɛ] uitgesproken. Tot de weinige uitzonderingen behoren _any_ en _many_. Verder nog _s*ai*d, s*ay*s _en _ag*ai*n_, maar in die gevallen gaat het om digrafen.


Necessary is ook met [ɛ]  Dat is tenminste hoe ik het zeg...


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, inderdaad, er is een aardige sloot woorden op -ary waarin de a, mits onbeklemtoond, als [ɛ] klinkt. Met klemtoon wordt het [ɛə].


----------



## eno2

Vanwaar de predominantie van een tussen-i?

Zou wel eens de i van de Latijnse genitief kunnen zijn, suggereert me iemand.


----------



## eno2

De galvanometer is een interessant geval omdat Galvani op een i eindigt.


----------



## eno2

Resultaten van opzoekingen van anderen naar aanleiding van mijn gelijkluidende vraag:



> Jkien:
> 
> Volgens de 'grammatica' van medische terminologie (klik) is de opbouw van zulke samengestelde woorden als volgt: woord(verbindingsletter)-meter. De verbindingsletter is een klinker, meestal een o, die bij het woord ervoor hoort. Als de verbindingsletter tussen haakjes staat ontbreekt hij in sommige samengestelde woorden ('droppable vowel', weglaatbare klinker). Hieronder mijn poging om bij een paar 'meters' vast te stellen of er sprake is van een droppable vowel door te kijken naar andere achtervoegsels en de etymologie.
> 
> Bij sommige achtervoegsels hoort de klinker bij het achtervoegsel (-ium, -iatrie, -isch, -atie, -age, -al, -um).
> 
> calor(i)- calorimeter calor.isch Latijn:calor
> bar(o)- barometer bar.ium bar.iatrie Grieks:baros
> respir(o)- respirometer respir.atie Latijn:respirationem
> spectr(o)- spectrometer spectr.um spectr.aal Latijn:spectrum
> acceler(o)- accelerometer acceler.atie Latijn:acceleratio
> speed(o)- speedometer Engels:speed
> polari- polarimeter Engelsolarize
> alt(i)-,alt(o)- altimeter altocumulus Latijn:altus
> galvan(o)- galvanometer galvan.isch Italiaans:Galvani
> ampere-,amper(o)-,am- amperemeter amperometrie ammeter amper.age Frans:Ampere
> coulo-,coulomb- coulometer coulomb.isch Frans:Coulomb


----------



## eno2

Fatsoensrakker.

In de helft van de samenstellingen wordt een s gebruikt, in de andere helft niet. Ik heb het dus gewoonlijk voor de helft verkeerd. Ik weet het nooit zeker op voorhand.

Fatsoensrakker klinkt in mijn oren tegennatuurlijk, als een meervoud. Wellicht is het de genitief-s.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Fatsoensrakker.
> 
> In de helft van de samenstellingen wordt een s gebruikt, in de andere helft niet. Ik heb het dus gewoonlijk voor de helft verkeerd. Ik weet het nooit zeker op voorhand.
> 
> Fatsoensrakker klinkt in mijn oren tegennatuurlijk, als een meervoud. Wellicht is het de genitief-s.


De regel is: je schrijft een s als je een s hoort: dorpskroeg, schoonheidsideaal enz...

Het woord fatsoen heeft geen meervoud. Het is gewoon een genitief.


----------



## eno2

Ik schrijf het inderdaad zoals  ik het pleeg uit te spreken.  nogal logisch. Ik maak de fout dus al daar. 
Het blijft dus gissen. Soms s soms niet soms genitief s. Waarom eigenlijk niet overal een s waar het mogelijk is?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik schrijf het inderdaad zoals  ik het pleeg uit te spreken.  nogal logisch. Ik maak de fout dus al daar.
> Het blijft dus gissen. Soms s soms niet soms genitief s. Waarom eigenlijk niet overal een s waar het mogelijk is?


Volgens mij ben je niet verplicht om overal een s te schrijven.

Sommige woorden mag je gewoon schrijven zoals je wil: ongelooflijk / ongelofelijk, halfuur / half uur, voorbehoedmiddel / voorbehoedsmiddel enz...


----------



## eno2

WEIFELEN EN TWIJFELEN

Weifelen = aarzelen > weyfelen WNT 1526

*Twijfel=onzekerheid >P.A.F. van Veen en N. van der Sĳs (1997), Van Dale Etymologisch woordenboek*
*twijfel** [aarzeling] {_twivel, twif(f)el_ [wisselvalligheid, tweestrijd, vertwijfeling] 1201-1250} *oudfries* _twivel_, *oudhoogduits* _zwifal_, *gotisch* _tweifl_; afgeleid van *twee* → *twist1.*

Leuk dat twijfelen en weifelen allebei aarzeling uitdrukken en etymologisch op hetzelfde teruggaan. Minder leuk dat er een ij-ei spellingverschil ingeslopen is.






> *WEIFELACHTIG*
> 
> 1) Aarzelend 2) Besluiteloos 3) Dubieus 4) Halfbakken 5) Onzeker 6) Weifelend
> 
> 
> twijfelachtig bijv.naamw.Uitspraak: [ˈtwɛifəlɑxtəx]
> 
> 
> 
> 1) niet zeker Voorbeeld: `De juistheid van dit verhaal is uiterst twijfelachtig.`Synoniemen: betwistbaar, dubieus 2) waarschijnlijk niet te vertrouwen of van slechte kwaliteit
> 
> Beide van encyclo.nl


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Leuk dat twijfelen en weifelen allebei aarzeling uitdrukken en etymologisch op hetzelfde teruggaan.


Maar _twijfelen_ en _weifelen_ hebben helemaal niet dezelfde etymologische oorsprong. Waar haal je dat vandaan?


----------



## eno2

Van mijn eerste zoekresultaten. weyfelen WNT 1526.  Voorbarig geconcludeerd. 
Ik zie nu dat weifelen van weiven (middelnederlands) komt. Weiven = zwaaien

Blijft dat ze hetzelfde betekenen, hetzelfde klinken op de T na. Je zou beginnen weifelen over de schrijfwijze van de ei-ij klank.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Je zou beginnen weifelen over de schrijfwijze van de ei-ij klank.


In tegenstelling tot de au/ou-spelling, kan je de ei/ij-spelling niet zomaar weggooien. Er zijn veel te veel homoniemen in het Nederlands met ij/ei en het helpt kinderen bij het leren van onregelmatige werkwoorden.


----------



## eno2

Ja. Plus: een ij i.p.v. een ei zou vreselijk zijn. 


De ou klank klinkt ook als oe, niet enkel als au.
Journalist. 
Moesten we ou door au vervangen, 
dan moesten we jauwrnalist zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Trucs maar trukendoos.

En dan verneem ik wat daarachter zit.

Truuk was ook goed naast truc tot 1954. En daarna verboden.

Maar trukendoos bleef. 

Daarom hebben ze in 2015 het meervoud truken terug toegelaten naast trucs. 

Laat ons lachen...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Daarom hebben ze in 2015 het meervoud truken terug toegelaten naast trucs.



Zo vreemd is het allemaal niet. Voor de weergave van [tryk] stonden inderdaad ooit twee schrijfwijzen gebroederlijk naast elkaar, namelijk 'truc' en 'truuk'. Omdat De Nederlandse Taalunie al geruime tijd dubbelspellingen in het algemeen ongewenst acht, moest er eentje het veld ruimen. In het geval van woorden van vreemde herkomst wordt vrijwel standaard de vernederlandste variant eruit geknikkerd (denk aan 'insect', dat vóór 1995 ook als 'insekt' mocht worden geschreven). Logischerwijs verdween dus de spelling 'truuk' van het toneel. Bij [trykə(n)] daarentegen heeft altijd de schrijfwijze 'truken' gehoord, nooit 'trucen'. Ik weet niet hoe het in Vlaanderen zit, maar in Nederland wordt 'truken' eigen nauwelijks meer gebruikt. Alleen in het woord 'trukendoos' overleeft deze vorm nog.


----------



## eno2

Truken mag, maar truuk niet. Hahaha.

Tja de officiële lijn is dubbelspelling verbieden... ik betreur dat. (Waarom zo dictatoriaal?).  Dat de voorkeur daarbij naar barbarismen gaat, ook. En In elk geval waar zoals hier, het woordbeeld van het verbodene toch in voege blijft. Al die trucs uit  de trukendoos van de Taalunie gaan misschien niet lang meer blijven doorlopen. Er wordt langs alle kanten zo hard in de subsidies gekapt, dat overleving van de Taalunie niet zonder meer gegarandeerd is...


----------



## eno2

Het te veel betaalde wordt teruggestort.
Het teveel wordt teruggestort.
Zou het erg zijn als we altijd "teveel" schreven?


----------



## Red Arrow

_Het teveel_ is een zelfstandig naamwoord. Samenstellingen zijn altijd aan elkaar in het Nederlands. Ik denk dat je anders verwarring veroorzaakt. (bv_ "een groot te veel"_)

_te veel_ is geen zeflstandig naamwoord. Het wordt niet aan elkaar geschreven omdat_ te weinig_ en _te slordig_ ook niet aaneen zijn.

Als je moeite hebt met het herkennen van zelfstandige naamwoorden, dan kan het in dit geval helpen _veel_ te veranderen door _weinig _of_ kort_.
Het omgekeerde van_ te veel_ is_ te weinig_. Het omgekeerde van_ teveel_ is _tekort_.

Deze verwarring is niet veroorzaakt door vreemde spelling. In dit geval is de spelling net heel consistent. De verwarring komt door de (eenvoudige) manier waarop Nederlandstaligen nieuwe woorden maken. In andere talen zie je soms duidelijker wat zelfstandige naamwoorden zijn.


----------



## eno2

Zou het erg zijn als we altijd "teveel" schreven?, was de vraag. 
Een spelling wordt niet consistent door dezelfde uitdrukking aaneen te schrijven én te splitsen naargelang bepaalde regeltjes. .
Die  resem tweevoudige te- constructies  zijn over de hele lijn een pain in the ass.


Trop c'est trop en te veel is te veel.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Zou het erg zijn als we altijd "teveel" schreven?, was de vraag.
> Een spelling wordt niet consistent door dezelfde uitdrukking aaneen te schrijven én te splitsen naargelang bepaalde regeltjes.


Juist wel, als je iets doet op basis van bepaalde regels – in dit geval het los of aan elkaar vast schrijven van woorden of woordelementen – is dat per definitie consistent.
Maar zou het erg zijn? Er zouden natuurlijk weer mensen zijn die het niet logisch vinden dat we _teveel_ aan elkaar schrijven, maar _te weinig_, _te vaak_ of _te groot_ los. Zo blijven we bezig.


----------



## Red Arrow

Maar je hebt dus geen moeite met het verschil tussen _te kort _en _tekort_?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Maar je hebt dus geen moeite met het verschil tussen _te kort _en _tekort_?


Aan wie vraag je dat?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Juist wel, als je iets doet op basis van bepaalde regels – in dit geval het los of aan elkaar vast schrijven van woorden of woordelementen – is dat per definitie consistent.
> Maar zou het erg zijn? Er zouden natuurlijk weer mensen zijn die het niet logisch vinden dat we _teveel_ aan elkaar schrijven, maar _te weinig_, _te vaak_ of _te groot_ los. Zo blijven we bezig.



Je hebt gaan ongelijk natuurlijk. Maareuh....

Het is een kwestie van woordbeeld. Er is absoluut geen enkel bestaand woordbeeld van "teweinig" "tegroot". Ik maak daar dan ook geen fouten tegen. Wel tegen "teveel" en een aantal andere. Zelfs "telang" krijgt 10000 hits. Ik heb ook soms de neiging het te gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Maar je hebt dus geen moeite met het verschil tussen _te kort _en _tekort_?


Jawel. 
Zodra er een dubbel woordbeeld bestaat, krijg ik al moeite.

Intuïtief zou ik tekort gebruiken als ZNW natuurlijk. Een tekort.Maar ook in "ik kom woorden tekort". (bijwoord?). En te kort voor het is te kort geleden (tijd). En te kort voor afstanden. Een meter  is te kort.


----------



## eno2

De aaneenschrijf-problematiek geldt niet enkel voor te-constructies maar ook voor zo-constructies... En ook bij de vervoeging van  prefix-verlengde werkwoorden. Een hele potenbreker, als struikelsteen, dat laatste. Krijg ik altijd gecompliceerde benenbreuken van.
Ik hoop dat "aaneenschrijf-problematiek goed aaneengeschreven (aaneen geschreven)  is.


----------



## eno2

Ik zie nu dat beenbreuken verlengd zijn tot benenbreuken. Alsof je bij een beenbreuk altijd meerdere benen breekt.  Nou ja, met potenbreker had ik dan weer geen moeite...Give some, take some...


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Aan wie vraag je dat?


Aan Eno2.


eno2 said:


> Jawel.
> Zodra er een dubbel woordbeeld bestaat, krijg ik al moeite.
> 
> Intuïtief zou ik tekort gebruiken als ZNW natuurlijk. Een tekort.Maar ook in "ik kom woorden tekort". (bijwoord?). En te kort voor het is te kort geleden (tijd). En te kort voor afstanden. Een meter  is te kort.


In het Nederlands komen er volgens mij nooit twee zelfstandige naamwoorden na elkaar. Misschien maakt dat het wat makkelijker?
Dus: "Ik kom woorden te kort."

Je kan _het teveel _ook altijd vervangen door _de overschot_, want het zijn synoniemen. Als je het niet van vervangen, dat schrijf je het niet aaneen.
_Het tekort _kan je vervangen door _de deficiëntie _of _het gebrek. _(Denk aan het Engels: _deficiency)_

Dan is het toch eigenlijk heel eenvoudig?

Vind je dubbel woordbeeld gemakkelijker in het Engels? (then/then, there/they're/their, too/to/two, right/wright/write/rite...) Dat is gewoon vanbuiten leren. Geen regeltjes.


----------



## eno2

Het is ingewikkeld.  _Tekort_ wordt ook aaneengeschreven als het een onderdeel is van de werkwoorden _tekortkomen, tekortdoen_ en _tekortschieten_. En te kort als het te weinig is. Alsof tekortschieten ook niet te weinig is.  Of tekortkomen.

'k snap je parallel met Engels niet. Wij hebben het over hetzelfde woord, al of niet aaneen geschreven. Niet over homofonen.



> In het Nederlands komen er volgens mij nooit twee zelfstandige naamwoorden na elkaar.


Tiens, nooit op gelet. Ik tik dit nochtans in op mijn reserve laptop. Als je ze aan elkaar schrijft bestaan ze natuurlijk niet na elkaar.


----------



## Red Arrow

Tekort en te kort zijn niet dezelfde woorden. Het zijn dus ook homofonen.

Vergelijk het met proof/prove. Dat is voor velen hetzelfde woord (betekent allebei 'bewijs' en je spreekt het hetzelfde uit), maar het ene is een zelfstandig naamwoord en het andere niet. Het kan niet hetzelfde woord zijn.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Tekort en te kort zijn niet dezelfde woorden. Het zijn dus ook homofonen.
> 
> Vergelijk het met proof/prove. Dat is voor velen hetzelfde woord (betekent allebei 'bewijs' en je spreekt het hetzelfde uit), maar het ene is een zelfstandig naamwoord en het andere niet. Het kan niet hetzelfde woord zijn.






> _Homoniemen_ zijn woorden die er hetzelfde uitzien, maar een verschillende betekenis hebben. Bijvoorbeeld _bank_ (om op te zitten) en _bank_ (als geldinstelling).
> 
> Overigens ligt niet helemaal vast welke woorden onder het begrip _homoniem_ geschaard moeten worden. Van Dale (2005) schaart er ook woorden onder die hetzelfde klinken, zoals _hart_ en _hard_. Anderen noemen dit echter _homofonen_: de vormgelijkheid bestaat alleen in de uitspraak (voor het gehoor); de woorden worden verschillend gespeld.
> 
> Er bestaan ook _homografen_: op schrift is geen verschil te zien, maar de uitspraak verschilt afhankelijk van de betekenis. Bijvoorbeeld _negeren_: in de uitspraak _negéren_ betekent het 'doen alsof iemand/iets niet bestaat'; bij de uitspraak _négeren_ hoort de betekenis 'koeioneren'.
> homoniem (wat is dat?) | Genootschap Onze Taal


Voor de liefhebbers om te subsumeren.


----------



## bibibiben

Het ligt juist voor de hand om _te veel _niet aaneen te schrijven als er geen sprake is van een zelfstandig naamwoord. Twee losse woorden, dat is de norm:

De jas is *te ruim*, *te strak*, *te krap*.
Het is daar *te druk*, *te saai*, *te chaotisch*.
*Te veel *mensen doen *te weinig *werk en komen daar *te gemakkelijk *mee weg.

Omdat de Nederlandse spelling er ten enen male niet tegen kan dat de samenstellende delen van een zelfstandig naamwoord maar wat losjes bungelen, ben je in een dergelijk geval gedwongen _te veel _aaneen te schrijven:

Het *teveel *aan water kon niet tijdig afgevoerd worden.

Mocht ooit behoefte ontstaan om _te ruim_ of _te druk _te substantiveren, dan wordt dat automatisch _teruim_ resp. _tedruk_. Ik zie niet echt gebruiksmogelijkheden, maar de spelling ervan ligt al op voorhand vast. Hoe makkelijk wil je het hebben? Er is in elk geval geen sprake van een anomalie.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Vergelijk het met proof/prove. Dat is voor velen hetzelfde woord (betekent allebei 'bewijs' en je spreekt het hetzelfde uit)


Het is een detail, maar _proof_ en _prove_ spreek je niet hetzelfde uit: /pru:f/ en /pru:v/. In het Engels worden stemhebbende medeklinkers aan het eind van een woord niet stemloos uitgesproken zoals in het Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het ligt juist voor de hand om _te veel _niet aaneen te schrijven als er geen sprake is van een zelfstandig naamwoord. Twee losse woorden, dat is de norm:
> 
> De jas is *te ruim*, *te strak*, *te krap*.
> Het is daar *te druk*, *te saai*, *te chaotisch*.
> *Te veel *mensen doen *te weinig *werk en komen daar *te gemakkelijk *mee weg.
> 
> Omdat de Nederlandse spelling er ten enen male niet tegen kan dat de samenstellende delen van een zelfstandig naamwoord maar wat losjes bungelen, ben je in een dergelijk geval gedwongen _te veel _aaneen te schrijven:
> 
> Het *teveel *aan water kon niet tijdig afgevoerd worden.
> 
> Mocht ooit behoefte ontstaan om _te ruim_ of _te druk _te substantiveren, dan wordt dat automatisch _teruim_ resp. _tedruk_. Ik zie niet echt gebruiksmogelijkheden, maar de spelling ervan ligt al op voorhand vast. Hoe makkelijk wil je het hebben? Er is in elk geval geen sprake van een anomalie.


Maar maar maar. Ik had het toch enkel over gevallen waar nu al de twee bestaan, te weten: aaneen geschreven en los. Over al die andere niet. Ik ben zelfs erg blij, dat er maar één woordbeeld beschikbaar is daarvan . 
En anomalieën: ik begin eraan te wanhopen ooit één anomalie te vinden in Nederlandse spelling. Waarschijnlijk bestaan er geen. Voor alle onverwachte, verbazende, rare, op het eerste zicht onlogische of onbegrijpelijke (voor niet- ingewijden) spellingen, is er altijd wel een of andere uitleg te vinden, hoe complex ook. Wat zou het zijn voor "benenbreuk"?



Hans M. said:


> Het is een detail, maar _proof_ en _prove_ spreek je niet hetzelfde uit: /pru:f/ en /pru:v/. In het Engels worden stemhebbende medeklinkers aan het eind van een woord niet stemloos uitgesproken zoals in het Nederlands.



Dat is ook wel weer waar. 

Niet gelijk geschreven, niet gelijk uitgesproken. Het kan al niet minder gelijk zijn.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> De aaneenschrijf-problematiek geldt niet enkel voor te-constructies maar ook voor zo-constructies... En ook bij de vervoeging van  prefix-verlengde werkwoorden. Een hele potenbreker, als struikelsteen, dat laatste. Krijg ik altijd gecompliceerde benenbreuken van.
> Ik hoop dat "aaneenschrijf-problematiek goed aaneengeschreven (aaneen geschreven)  is.


Ik wil het zomaar niet laten vallen en verklaar me hier in het openbaar onbekwaam om de aaneenschrijfproblematiek van de Nederlandse samengestelde werkwoorden onder de knie te krijgen. Natuurlijk is het geen anomalie, het is een ik-kan-het-nie. Misschien een echte "taalgigant· wel?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Maar maar maar. Ik had het toch enkel over gevallen waar nu al de twee bestaan, te weten: aaneen geschreven en los. Over al die andere niet.



Ik laat zien binnen welke twee patronen de twee schrijfwijzen vallen. Daarom was het nodig er andere voorbeelden bij te halen.



eno2 said:


> En anomalieën: ik begin eraan te wanhopen ooit één anomalie te vinden in Nederlandse spelling.



_Bijzonder_ is een anomalie. Je zou _biezonder_ of _bizonder_ verwachten. Opmerkelijk is dat de uitspraak _bijzonder_ zelfs nooit bestaan heeft.


----------



## eno2

> _Bijzonder_ is een anomalie. Je zou _biezonder_ of _bizonder_ verwachten. Opmerkelijk is dat de uitspraak _bijzonder_ zelfs nooit bestaan heeft.



Thx.

Daar zeg je zo wat. Ik schreef altijd biezonder. Tot ik het eeuwige rode streepje van mijn spelchecker  beu werd.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Zou het erg zijn als we altijd "teveel" schreven?, was de vraag.
> Een spelling wordt niet consistent door dezelfde uitdrukking aaneen te schrijven én te splitsen naargelang bepaalde regeltjes. .
> Die resem tweevoudige te- constructies zijn over de hele lijn een pain in the ass.


Dat bestaat ook in het Spaans:

¿Por qué no viene?
No viene porque está enfermo.
Su enfermedad es el porqué de su ausencia.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dat bestaat ook in het Spaans:
> 
> ¿Por qué no viene?
> No viene porque está enfermo.
> Su enfermedad es el porqué de su ausencia.


Het klinkt allemaal hetzelfde, we moeten optimistisch blijven.







> *Porqué / porque / por qué / por que *
> *a) porqué*
> 
> Es un sustantivo masculino que equivale a _causa, motivo, razón,_ y se escribe con tilde por ser palabra aguda terminada en vocal_._ Puesto que se trata de un sustantivo, se usa normalmente precedido de artículo u otro determinante:
> 
> _No comprendo *el porqué* de tu actitud _[= la razón de tu actitud].
> 
> _Todo tiene *su porqué* _[= su causa o su motivo].
> 
> Como otros sustantivos, tiene plural:
> 
> _Hay que averiguar los *porqués* de este cambio de actitud. _
> 
> *b) por qué *
> 
> Se trata de la secuencia formada por la preposición _por_ y el interrogativo o exclamativo _qué _(palabra tónica que se escribe con tilde diacrítica para distinguirla del relativo y de la conjunción _que_)_. _Introduce oraciones interrogativas y exclamativas directas e indirectas:
> 
> _¿*Por qué* no viniste ayer a la fiesta?_
> 
> _No comprendo *por qué* te pones así._
> 
> _¡*Por qué* calles más bonitas pasamos!_
> 
> Obsérvese que, a diferencia del sustantivo _porqué,_ la secuencia _por qué_ no puede sustituirse por términos como _razón, causa _o_ motivo._
> 
> *c) porque*
> 
> Se trata de una conjunción átona, razón por la que se escribe sin tilde. Puede usarse con dos valores:
> 
> 
> Como conjunción causal, para introducir oraciones subordinadas que expresan causa, caso en que puede sustituirse por locuciones de valor asimismo causal como _puesto que_ o _ya que:_
> _No fui a la fiesta *porque* no tenía ganas _[= ya que no tenía ganas].
> 
> _La ocupación no es total, *porque* quedan todavía plazas libres _[= puesto que quedan todavía plazas libres].
> 
> También se emplea como encabezamiento de las respuestas a las preguntas introducidas por la secuencia _por qué:_
> 
> _—¿Por qué no viniste? —*Porque* no tenía ganas._
> 
> Cuando tiene sentido causal, es incorrecta su escritura en dos palabras_. _
> 
> 
> Como conjunción final, seguida de un verbo en subjuntivo, con sentido equivalente a _para que:_
> _Hice cuanto pude *porque* no terminara así_ [= para que no terminara así].
> 
> En este caso, se admite también la grafía en dos palabras (pero se prefiere la escritura en una sola):
> 
> _Hice cuanto pude* por* *que* no terminara así._
> 
> *d) por que*
> 
> Puede tratarse de una de las siguientes secuencias:
> 
> 
> La preposición _por_ + el pronombre relativo _que_. En este caso es más corriente usar el relativo con artículo antepuesto (_el que, la que, _etc.):
> _Este es el motivo *por* (el) *que* te llamé._
> 
> _Los premios *por* (los) *que* competían no resultaban muy atractivos. _
> 
> _No sabemos la verdadera razón *por* (la) *que* dijo eso. _
> 
> 
> La preposición _por_ + la conjunción subordinante _que_. Esta secuencia aparece en el caso de verbos, sustantivos o adjetivos que rigen un complemento introducido por la preposición _por_ y llevan además una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que:_
> _Al final optaron *por que* no se presentase. _
> 
> _Están ansiosos *por que* empecemos a trabajar en el proyecto. _
> 
> _Nos confesó su preocupación *por que* los niños pudieran enfermar. _


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Het is een detail, maar _proof_ en _prove_ spreek je niet hetzelfde uit: /pru:f/ en /pru:v/. In het Engels worden stemhebbende medeklinkers aan het eind van een woord niet stemloos uitgesproken zoals in het Nederlands.


Ik dacht altijd dat beide woorden werden uitgesproken als /pru:v/  Cambridge dictionary geeft je gelijk. Weer wat bijgeleerd!


bibibiben said:


> Opmerkelijk is dat de uitspraak _bijzonder_ zelfs nooit bestaan heeft.


Vroeger werd de lange ij toch altijd uitgesproken als ie? Bijzonder is volgens mij het enige woord waarvan de uitspraak niet veranderde.

Overigens is het best raar dat de Nederlandse spelling geen duidelijk verschil maakt tussen /ɪ/ (zoals in pit), /i/ (zoals in bijzonder, frietjes of idee) en /i:/ (zoals in niet), ondanks dat er wel twee schrijfwijzes zijn. Dat moet irritant zijn voor buitenlanders.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Vroeger werd de lange ij toch altijd uitgesproken als ie? Bijzonder is volgens mij het enige woord waarvan de uitspraak niet veranderde.



Citaat van etymologiebank.nl: "De /i/ van het tegenwoordige _bijzonder_ is geen relict van een niet gediftongeerde oude /ī/, maar een gevolg van het ontstaan van een secundaire bijtoon in de eerste lettergreep. De huidige _-ij-_spelling reflecteert een verkeerde etymologie." 

Er is dus nooit sprake geweest van een lange i die bij hoge uitzondering niet gediftongeerd zou zijn geraakt. Het was altijd al een korte i. Normaal gesproken zou die klank in het moderne Nederlands een stomme e zijn geworden (zoals ook in het Duits: _besonder_), maar vanwege de nogal speciale omstandigheid dat deze lettergreep een bijklemtoon kreeg, werd de uitspraak [bi]. En daarop werd vervolgens ten onrechte de spelling _bij _geplakt.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> , /i/ (zoals in bijzonder, frietjes of idee) en /i:/ (zoals in niet), ondanks dat er wel twee schrijfwijzes zijn. Dat moet irritant zijn voor buitenlanders.


Friet en niet is voor mij dezelfde ie klank.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Friet en niet is voor mij dezelfde ie klank.


Dezelfde klank, maar toch niet dezelfde lengte?

Misschien is dat lengteverschil er alleen in 't Brabants. Hier zijn veel frituren met de naam 't Fritkot. (met een korte /i/ zoals in bijzonder)


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dezelfde klank, maar toch niet dezelfde lengte?
> 
> Misschien is dat lengteverschil er alleen in 't Brabants. Hier zijn veel frituren met de naam 't Fritkot. (met een korte /i/ zoals in bijzonder)


Misschien is het verschil subtiel. Voor mij is er geen verschil tussen niet en friet. .
Fritkot is ook niet hetzelfde als friet.
In frietkot heb ik ook de neiging de ie korter uit te spreken: korte /i/ zoals in bijzonder inderdaad. Nu je 't zegt.


----------



## bibibiben

Er is in elk geval in het Standaardnederlands geen verschil in uitspraak tussen _friet_ en _niet_. De klanken hebben eenzelfde duur.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik had het eigenlijk over frietjes en frietkot, maar goed, die zullen natuurlijk ook wel lang zijn in het Standaardnederlands. Volgens mij is het typisch (Vlaams-)Brabants om met de ie soms kort te maken.


----------



## eno2

West-Vlamingen zijn anders ook beruchte "afhakkers" en verkorters.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik had het eigenlijk over frietjes en frietkot, maar goed, die zullen natuurlijk ook wel lang zijn in het Standaardnederlands. Volgens mij is het typisch (Vlaams-)Brabants om met de ie soms kort te maken.


Juist omgekeerd, in het Algemeen Nederlands is zowel de i van _pit _als de ie van _piet _kort. Het verschil zit 'm niet in de lengte maar in de kwaliteit van de klank. Alleen voor een r is de ie lang, zoals in _pier_.

Lange i's zijn typisch Brabants. Net zoals in het Frans bestaat in het Brabants niet de gesloten, "doffe" /ɪ/ van _pit_. Brabanders spreken alle i's als een open /i/ uit. In plaats daarvan maken ze een onderscheid tussen de twee i's door middel van lengte. Op z'n Brabants klinkt _pit_ dus als _piet_ /pit/ en wordt _piet_ extra lang als /pi:t/ uitgesproken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Nee, juist omgekeerd, in het Algemeen Nederlands is zowel de i van _pit _als de ie van _piet _kort. Het verschil zit 'm niet in de lengte maar in de kwaliteit van de klank. Alleen voor een r is de ie lang, zoals in _pier_.
> 
> Lange i's zijn typisch Brabants. Net zoals in het Frans bestaat in het Brabants niet de gesloten, "doffe" /ɪ/ van _pit_. Brabanders spreken alle i's als een open /i/ uit. In plaats daarvan maken ze een onderscheid tussen de twee i's door middel van lengte. Op z'n Brabants klinkt _pit_ dus als _piet_ /pit/ en wordt _piet_ extra lang als /pi:t/ uitgesproken.


Dat is inderdaad hoe oudere mensen hier praten, maar de doffe i hoor je wel degelijk bij zowat alle mensen onder de (+) 40.
In de Brabantse regio's die ik het beste ken (Tielt-Winge, Lubbeek, Leuven, Bertem) is de i in _pit _en_ bidden_ wel degelijk kort en dof, en die in _frietjes _en_ idee _is kort en 'zuiver'. De klinker in _bier, niet _en_ friet_ is lang en 'zuiver'.

En dan heb je het woord monnik, wat door sommigen wordt uitgesproken als /mɔnik/, door anderen als /mɔnək/ of /mɔnɪk/. En dan maar gokken met hoeveel k's het meervoud is 

Ik besef nu dat die uitspraak semi-dialect is. Jongere generaties spreken de doffe i wel juist uit (meestal), maar we houden de 'zuivere' ie wel veel te lang in de meeste woorden.

Oudere Brabanders spreken ook nog de aa uit als /o:/ en de oo uit als /ɔ:_ ~ œ: ~ ø:/_, maar dit zul je bij jongeren niet zo snel horen. Leerkrachten Nederlands kunnen echt niet tegen een Brabantse oo. Op een of andere manier blijft de foutieve uitspraak van ui en ei/ij gespaard. Bijna niemand spreekt het uit als een tweeklank, ook jongeren niet.


----------



## eno2

> _
> wiki
> 
> des mensen_. _Mensen_ is hier de genitief van het mannelijke woord _mens_ (enkelvoud) en _niet_ de meervoudsvorm ervan.



Mensen is enkelvoud... 

Meervoud en genitief hebben dus wel dezelfde vorm: Mensen.

Overigens geloof ik de uitleg van wiki niet.

Ik lees des mensen als 'van de mensen' en daarbij is mensen meervoud.


----------



## eno2

Mama's is meervoud van mama.
Maar Mama's jasje is genitief enkelvoud.

Om het nog wat ingewikkelder te maken:

Waar zijn de jasjes van de mama's = waar zijn (de) mama's' jasjes.


----------



## petoe

Omstaander is volgens taaladvies Vlaams voor omstander.
Zoals medestander, voorstander, tegenstander.
En toch is het buitenstaander en niet buitenstander.


----------



## eno2

petoe said:


> Omstaander is volgens taaladvies Vlaams voor omstander.
> Zoals medestander, voorstander, tegenstander.
> En toch is het buitenstaander en niet buitenstander.


Leuk.
Bij twijfel zou ik denken: Tegenstander van tegenstand. Voorstander en medestander naar analogie...
Omstaanders omdat ze er rond staan zou logisch zijn. Maar: Omstander is dus niet zo af te leiden. En je hebt bovendien "omstandig", wat dan weer met staan (wellicht?) niets te maken heeft. Terwijl verstandig niet met staan maar wel met verstaan te maken heeft. En toch niet verstaandig is. Maar een goeie verstaander verstaat dat allemaal wel.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Mensen is enkelvoud...
> 
> Meervoud en genitief hebben dus wel dezelfde vorm: Mensen.
> 
> Overigens geloof ik de uitleg van wiki niet.
> 
> Ik lees des mensen als 'van de mensen' en daarbij is mensen meervoud.



Des mensen = van de mens.
Der mensen = van de mensen.

_Mens _werd verbogen volgens de zogeheten zwakke flexie. In het Duits bestaat deze flexie nog steeds: des Menschen = van de mens.




eno2 said:


> Mama's is meervoud van mama.
> Maar Mama's jasje is genitief enkelvoud.
> 
> Om het nog wat ingewikkelder te maken:
> 
> Waar zijn de jasjes van de mama's = waar zijn (de) mama's' jasjes.



In een grijs verleden stond het Nederlands meervoudige nomina toe in de voorgeplaatste genitief. _Der vaderen boek _is zo'n voorbeeld. Deze vooropplaatsing is al heel lang niet meer mogelijk.

In het hedendaagse Nederlands is de voorgeplaatste genitief alleen nog te combineren met eigennamen (Bea, Leiden, Italië etc.) en een handjevol soortnamen die als aanspreking dienen (tante, oom, moeder, mama, pa etc.). Archaïsch is de constructie met enkelvoudige nomina die een lidwoord vereisen: langs 's Heeren wegen = langs des Heeren wegen = langs de wegen van de Heer.

Het meervoud van _mama_ is geen aanspreekvorm. Je krijgt in het meervoud een soortnaam waarbij gebruik van een lidwoord vereist is. Wil je
dit meervoud in een voorgeplaatste genitief zetten, dan zou dus alleen deze vorm correct zijn: der mama's jasjes. Kleine kans dat iemand dat zal begrijpen, want, zoals ik hierboven zei, de voorgeplaatste genitief accepteert al sinds mensenheugenis geen nomina in het meervoud.

Wat blijft er dan over? De perifrastische genitief (constructie met een _van_-bepaling): de jasjes van de mama's. En dan begrijpt prompt iedereen wat er bedoeld wordt.


----------



## eno2

De valstrikken der taalkunde. Kijk, hier volgt achter 'der' een enkelvoud.



bibibiben said:


> Des mensen = van de mens.
> Der mensen = van de mensen.
> 
> _Mens _werd verbogen volgens de zogeheten zwakke flexie. In het Duits bestaat deze flexie nog steeds: des Menschen = van de mens.


Correct maar is het OK dat mensen/mamma's tegelijk enkelvoud en meervoud kunnen zijn? Er zijn misschien geen anomalieën aangezien in de taalkunde blijkbaar alles beredeneerd kan worden of beregeld is, maar om de haverklap veranderen ze de spelling vanwege "verbeteringen",, "ongewenstheden" etc...






> In een grijs verleden stond het Nederlands meervoudige nomina toe in de voorgeplaatste genitief. _Der vaderen boek _is zo'n voorbeeld. Deze vooropplaatsing is al heel lang niet meer mogelijk.
> 
> In het hedendaagse Nederlands is de voorgeplaatste genitief alleen nog te combineren met eigennamen (Bea, Leiden, Italië etc.) en een handjevol soortnamen die als aanspreking dienen (tante, oom, moeder, mama, pa etc.). Archaïsch is de constructie met enkelvoudige nomina die een lidwoord vereisen: langs 's Heeren wegen = langs des Heeren wegen = langs de wegen van de Heer.
> 
> Het meervoud van _mama_ is geen aanspreekvorm. Je krijgt in het meervoud een soortnaam waarbij gebruik van een lidwoord vereist is. Wil je
> dit meervoud in een voorgeplaatste genitief zetten, dan zou dus alleen deze vorm correct zijn: der mama's jasjes. Kleine kans dat iemand dat zal begrijpen, want, zoals ik hierboven zei, de voorgeplaatste genitief accepteert al sinds mensenheugenis geen nomina in het meervoud.
> 
> Wat blijft er dan over? De perifrastische genitief (constructie met een _van_-bepaling): de jasjes van de mama's. En dan begrijpt prompt iedereen wat er bedoeld wordt.



Dat gaat mijn taalkundig ongevormd petje ruim te boven.
Ik had het over iets eenvoudigs: het dubbel gebruik van de bezitvorm enkelvoud mama's  en het meervoud van mama: mama's.

Er zijn een hoop woorden op klinkers die aan dit euvel lijden.

Waarom niet gewoon de s aan het woord schrijven? Mammas = meervoud van mamma. Te eenvoudig?

Ter info: In het Grieks verschillen de uitgangen en de klemtonen van enkelvoud en meervoud in de genitief, die van dagelijks gebruik is. 
Geen dubbelop en geen verwarring mogelijk. 

toe anthrópoe; ton anthropón
Van de mens, des mensen; van de mensen, der mensen


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Waarom niet gewoon de s aan het woord schrijven? Mammas = meervoud van mamma. Te eenvoudig?


Dat zou niet gaan bij camera's, okapi's, auto's, paraplu's enz. Als je de apostrof weglaat, dan lijkt het alsof de klinker verkort wordt. Niemand gaat "okapis" van nature uitspreken als "okapies". Vandaar de regel. Je schrijft een apostrof wanneer dit probleem zich voordoet. Je schrijft er geen bij andere klinkers zoals bijvoorbeeld de é of de doffe e.

Dit probleem stelt zich niet in het Engels. Alle klinkers hebben sowieso al een heleboel verschillende uitspraken en alle klinkerklanken worden sowieso al op een heleboel verschillende manieren geschreven.

Tussen haakjes: het verbaast me altijd hoeveel Nederlanders ik dingen zie schrijven als "Arthur's boek" of zoiets. Je ziet het zelfs op covers van boeken en op televisie. Bij Vlamingen wordt de "enkel apostrof als het nodig is"-regel er nochtans ingedramd


----------



## eno2

Ik vind het uitspraakelement niet doorslaggevend genoeg om de apostrof te verantwoorden en het gemak van het aaneenschrijven te verhinderen, met  als bijpassende onaangenaamheid  de identieke genitieven.

We kennen het woord in het enkelvoud en in het meervoud verandert de uitspraak niet. Je moet alleen de uitspraak van het enkelvoud kennen.


Waar zie jij aan de geciteerde woorden met apostrof dat je de klinker lang moet uitspreken? Je spreekt ze lang uit omdat je het weet of uit gewoonte. Niet vanwege de spelling want de lange u en de korte u etc...worden  gelijk gespeld . Als je het weet of gewoon bent zal je dat ook blijven doen met de s er goed en wel aangeplakt.

Mama kan kort of lange a zijn, mama's ook,  mamas ook.  De klemtoon wisselt.
In okapi is de a lang met klemtoon en de i kort , dat blijft zo met okapis. Wie gaat die is als is uitspreken en niet als ies? Vreemdelingen?



Overigens houd ik persoonlijk  de u van paraplu kort.

De genitief s : Ook daar  stoot het verschijnsel van de identieke bezitsgenitieven en de meervoudsvormen me tegen de borst en dat drijft me naar de ' voor de genitief.

Arthurs boek en de Arthurs van Nederland. Ik vind het allesbehalve leuk.

Taaladvies zegt dat je bij persoonsnamen de genitief s mag gebruiken vanwege het behoud van de eigenheid van de persoonsnaam.

Coetzee's boek.


----------



## eno2

bezits-s (genitief-s): algemene regels | Genootschap Onze Taal

Er is  1 hoofdregel en zes speciale gevallen.

De hoofdregel vind ik al kwalijk: De officiële regel is dat de bezits-s in principe aan een naam vast geschreven wordt.
Ik zou overal 's schrijven. België's verdriet en niet Belgiës verdriet. 
En bij meervouden de s er aan plakken.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De valstrikken der taalkunde. Kijk, hier volgt achter 'der' een enkelvoud.



Inderdaad, omdat _taalkunde _vrouwelijk is. _Der_ zien we verschijnen voor vrouwelijk enkelvoud en het meervoud.



eno2 said:


> Correct maar is het OK dat mensen/mamma's tegelijk enkelvoud en meervoud kunnen zijn?



Deze constructie wijst op een enkelvoud (zwakke flexie): *des ... + -en*. Voorbeeld: de stem des harten.
En deze constructie wijst op een enkelvoud (sterke flexie): *des ... + -(e)s.* Voorbeeld: de heer des huizes.
Ook deze constructie wijst op een enkelvoud (alleen vrouwelijk): *der ... + nuluitgang.* Voorbeeld: in naam der wet.
Deze constructie wijst op een meervoud: *der ... + -en.* Voorbeeld: boeken der kleine zielen.

Het zal duidelijk zijn dat verwarring tussen enkelvoud en meervoud niet mogelijk is. Kan het systeem eenvoudiger? Dat zeker. Het Nederlands is bijvoorbeeld de weg gaan bewandelen van de perifrastische genitief. Een eenvoudig systeem kan echter (nog steeds) anomalieën bevatten en een ingewikkeld systeem kan verrassend consistent zijn. Alles is mogelijk.




eno2 said:


> Dat gaat mijn taalkundig ongevormd petje ruim te boven.
> Ik had het over iets eenvoudigs: het dubbel gebruik van de bezitvorm enkelvoud mama's  en het meervoud van mama: mama's.



Ze bijten elkaar toch niet? Daar waar de meervouds-s staat, kan geen bezits-s staan en andersom. Er is eerder sprake van economisch taalgebruik.




eno2 said:


> Waarom niet gewoon de s aan het woord schrijven? Mammas = meervoud van mamma. Te eenvoudig?



De schrijfwijze die jij voorstelt, zou juist een anomalie opleveren. Voor het oog lijkt het nu dat _mammas_ rijmt op _afwas_. En dat is dus niet zo. De uitspraak van _mamma's_ is immers [mɑ'mas], niet [mɑ'mɑs]. Om de juiste uitspraak te behouden geldt daarom ook dat in woorden als _okapi's, auto's _en _paraplu's _de apostrof verplicht is. De laatste lettergreep in _okapi's_ rijmt immers op _pies_, niet op _pis, _die in_ auto's_ op _Toos_, niet op_ toss, _die in _paraplu's _op _ajuus_, niet op _plus. _Overigens gaat het hier niet zozeer om een verschil van duur, maar om een verschil van klankkleur.

Een goede alternatieve schrijfwijze zou _mammaas _zijn. Alleen... "om de haverklap veranderen ze de spelling vanwege "verbeteringen",, "ongewenstheden" etc...", dus waarom opnieuw gaan sleutelen?

Ook nog het noemen waard: daar waar het aanplakken van de s geen uitspraakverwarring oplevert, blijft de apostrof achterwege: Arthurs boek, tantes verdriet, Dutrouxs slachtoffers etc. Aanplakken is dus de norm, plaatsing van de apostrof is eerder een noodsprong.

Tot slot, er is nog wel een echte opmerkelijke anomalie in de spelling aan te wijzen. Analoog aan _mama's_ zou je de schrijfwijze _mama'tje_ mogen verwachten. Echter, alleen _mamaatje_ is correct. Ook moet je _martinietje_ schrijven in plaats van _martini'tje_. Tsk-tsk. Dat had beter gekund. Maar nogmaals, "om de haverklap veranderen ze de spelling vanwege "verbeteringen",, "ongewenstheden" etc...". Niks aan doen dan maar?


----------



## eno2

> De uitspraak van _mamma's_ is immers [mɑ'mas], niet [mɑ'mɑs].



Nope. Ik zei hoger en eerder al dat de klemtoon van Mama wisselend is en daarmee de uitspraak.(edit: in Vlaanderen)




> Van Dale online:
> ma·ma/mɑma, mɑma/de klemtoon wisselt



De uitspraak van het meervoud wordt NIET afzonderlijk aangegeven. Terecht, want dat volgt het enkelvoud.

Ik zei hoger en eerder al dat het uitspraakpatroon van enkelvouden bij genitieven  en meervouden spontaan behouden blijft door native taalgebruikers vanuit hun intuïtieve taalgevoel.
Toch wringt men zich onnodig in bochten om schrijfwijzen van genitieven en meervouden aan te passen aan de veronderstelde virtuele klankwisselingen, waardoor genitieven en meervouden hetzelfde woordbeeld gaan opleveren. Ik beschouw dat niet als een "economie" (sic) zoals jij dat uitdrukt, maar als een bron van verwarring en een ongewenstheid (aangezien ik het woord anomalie niet meer mag gebruiken).

Je legt het allemaal vreselijk goed uit, maar mijn haren rijzen ten berge van de hier onverhoopt ontdekte ingewikkeldheid van het onderwerp.
Ik ben maar een amateurtje hé... Wiens verwonderingen over zijn ontdekkingen een afspiegeling zouden kunnen zijn van de paniek van de modale taalgebruiker, mocht die zich op hetzelfde pad  gaan begeven.

Red Arrow signaleerde al dat de Engelsen  zich van die virtuele klankwisselingen niets aantrekken (toch een hopeloos terrein), waardoor ze het in mijn ogen véél beter en eenvoudiger en ondubbelzinnig doen.



> Een goede alternatieve schrijfwijze zou _mammaas _zijn. Alleen... "om de haverklap veranderen ze de spelling vanwege "verbeteringen",, "ongewenstheden" etc...", dus waarom opnieuw gaan sleutelen?


Dat is niet logisch hé wat je daar zegt. Ze doen het toch, dus waarom zouden ze het niet blijven doen?? Men zou kunnen beginnen met de meervouden en de genitieven van elkaar te onderscheiden. Via mijn voorstel is dat eenvoudig te doen. Aan elkaar=meervoud. Apostrof = genitief.



> Ook nog het noemen waard: daar waar het aanplakken van de s geen uitspraakverwarring oplevert, blijft de apostrof achterwege: Arthurs boek, tantes verdriet, Dutrouxs slachtoffers etc. Aanplakken is dus de norm, plaatsing van de apostrof is eerder een noodsprong.


Aanplakken dient de norm te zijn bij meervouden, niet bij genitieven. Dat is de hele vereenvoudiging.


> Tot slot, er is nog wel een echte opmerkelijke anomalie in de spelling aan te wijzen. Analoog aan _mama's_ zou je de schrijfwijze _mama'tje_ mogen verwachten. Echter, alleen _mamaatje_ is correct. Ook moet je _martinietje_ schrijven in plaats van _martini'tje_. Tsk-tsk. Dat had beter gekund. Maar nogmaals, "om de haverklap veranderen ze de spelling vanwege "verbeteringen",, "ongewenstheden" etc...". Niks aan doen dan maar?



Je maakt wel een sprongetje met je analogie. Bedoel je mama's als genitief of als meervoud?  Hoe dan ook, met je analogie verspring je naar een een verkleinwoord enkelvoud. Ik heb geen probleem met mamaatje omdat het aaneengeschreven is tenminste.  De klemtoon ligt daar dan wel eenduidig op *maa.
In mamatje (mijn systeem van aaneenschrijven als het geen genitieven betreft) kan je de klemtoon én de lange of korte uitspraak leggen en kiezen waar je wil. Dus uitspreken Maaamatje toch of Mamaaatje toch... Persoonlijk heb ik me nooit bediend van Mammaaa.
Klinkt nogal chic in mijn oren.(edit: blijkt specifiek Nederlands te zijn). 
Het verkleinwoord mamaatje verplicht je daar echter toe - een reden voor mij om het te vermijden.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik zei hoger en eerder al dat de klemtoon van Mama wisselend is en daarmee de uitspraak.


Nee, de klemtoon wisselt, maar de uitspraak van de klinkers verandert niet en daar gaat het om. De tweede klinker is de open a van _zaak_ niet de gesloten a van _zak_.


----------



## eno2

Je hebt gelijk. 



> ma·ma
> /mɑma, mɑma/de klemtoon wisselt



Waarom o waarom geeft Van Dale twee keer dezelfde fonetische weergave zonder onderstreping voor de klemtoon bij Mama?



In het  lemma Papa wordt in Van Dale online wel de klemtoon met een onderstreep aangegeven in de fonetische weergave. Vandaar twee keer dezelfde fonetische weergave, met verschillende klemtoon. En bij Mama niet. Heel raar. ?????? Daar moet iets fout zitten.
*Edit: Bon. Het schijnt het gevolg te zijn van mijn slechte WIFI -internetverbinding. Soms is de underscore er, soms niet. *


> Van Dale online
> Papa
> [pɑpɑ] en [pɑpa].



Ik heb zelf nooit de lange aa gebruikt en men noemt mij [pɑpɑ] en niet [pɑpa].


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik heb geen probleem met mamaatje omdat het aaneengeschreven is tenminste. De klemtoon ligt daar dan wel eenduidig op *maa.


Nee, de klemtoon wisselt in _mamaatje_ net zo goed als in _mama_. De dubbelgeschreven a in de tweede lettergreep is nodig voor de juiste uitspraak van de a-klank,* maar zegt niets over de klemtoon.

* Je zou de juiste uitspraak van de a-klank net zo goed met een apostrof kunnen aangeven en zoals bibibiben terecht opmerkt, zit de echte spellinganomalie 'm in de keuze voor een dubbelgeschreven klinker voor de ene woorduitgang en voor een apostrof voor de andere woorduitgang.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> De schrijfwijze die jij voorstelt, zou juist een anomalie opleveren. Voor het oog lijkt het nu dat _mammas_ rijmt op _afwas_. En dat is dus niet zo. De uitspraak van _mamma's_ is immers [mɑ'mas], niet [mɑ'mɑs]. Om de juiste uitspraak te behouden geldt daarom ook dat in woorden als _okapi's, auto's _en _paraplu's _de apostrof verplicht is. De laatste lettergreep in _okapi's_ rijmt immers op _pies_, niet op _pis, _die in_ auto's_ op _Toos_, niet op_ toss, _die in _paraplu's _op _ajuus_, niet op _plus. _Overigens gaat het hier niet zozeer om een verschil van duur, maar om een verschil van klankkleur.


Dit is standaarduitspraak. In Vlaanderen heeft men echter de neiging om [a] uit te spreken als [ɑ] in onbeklemtoonde lettergrepen en ook aan het einde van een woord. (In Antwerpen gebeurt het omgekeerde: ɑ wordt a) Voor vele Vlamingen rijmt mama's dus wel degelijk op afwas.

Daarom gaf ik andere voorbeelden: auto's, paraplu's, okapi's
Hier is er normaal gezien geen probleem.

Maar goed, spelling moet inderdaad gebaseerd zijn op standaarduitspraak. Het probleem is dat steeds minder Vlamingen zich van deze 'foute' uitspraak bewust zijn. (Ik heb al eens dit gehoord: "Nederlanders zeggen toch ook [ɑpɑrt] en niet [apɑrt]?")


eno2 said:


> Red Arrow signaleerde al dat de Engelsen  zich van die virtuele klankwisselingen niets aantrekken, waardoor ze het in mijn ogen véél beter en eenvoudiger en ondubbelzinnig doen.


Dat heb ik niet gezegd hoor  In het Engels geeft men gewoon niet om spelling. Denk maar aan pet, again, many, says, leisure, friend en heavy. Een honderdtal manieren om de korte e te schrijven. Of denk aan company, agency, family, certainly, Transylvania, London, circumstances en guerrilla. De doffe e kan geschreven worden zoals je maar wil!

Er zijn geen duidelijke spellingregels in verband met uitspraak, dus dan houdt men zich maar bezig met grammatica. Een apostrof voor de bezitsvorm en geen apostrof voor het meervoud. Dat soort regels heeft het Nederlands niet nodig. (Behalve dan bij werkwoorden, blijkbaar! Dan is grammatica plots van onschatbare waarde!)

Ik vind het vreemd dat je nu plots pro-grammatica bent, terwijl je in de dt-discussie pro-uitspraak was. Volgens mij ben je gewoon pro-Engels


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Waarom o waarom geeft Van Dale twee keer dezelfde fonetische weergave?


De klinkers zijn hetzelfde, maar het klemtoonteken (de onderstreping) wisselt van plaats.



eno2 said:


> Ik heb nooit de lange aa gebruikt


Dat verbaast me niet echt. Het gaat over de uitspraak van het Standaardnederlands.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> De klinkers zijn hetzelfde, maar het klemtoonteken (de onderstreping) wisselt van plaats.


 Zie mijn edit #145 hierboven.  De onderstrepingen ontbreken bij de fonetische weergaven van Mama. Vandaar mijn verwarring.
*Edit: Bon. Het schijnt het gevolg te zijn van mijn slechte WIFI -internetverbinding. Soms is de underscore er, soms niet. *


> Dat verbaast me niet echt. Het gaat over de uitspraak van het Standaardnederlands.



Nou. Papaaa lijkt me specifiek Nederlands. In Belgisch Nederlands zal je het weinig horen. Gezien de verruimde opname van Belgisch Nederlands had Van Dale wel de verschillen mogen aanduiden.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat heb ik niet gezegd hoor  In het Engels geeft men gewoon niet om spelling. Denk maar aan pet, again, many, says, leisure, friend en heavy. Een honderdtal manieren om de korte e te schrijven. Of denk aan company, agency, family, certainly, Transylvania, London, circumstances en guerrilla. De doffe e kan geschreven worden zoals je maar wil!
> 
> Er zijn geen duidelijke spellingregels in verband met uitspraak, dus dan houdt men zich maar bezig met grammatica. Een apostrof voor de bezitsvorm en geen apostrof voor het meervoud. Dat soort regels heeft het Nederlands niet nodig. (Behalve dan bij werkwoorden, blijkbaar! Dan is grammatica plots van onschatbare waarde!)
> 
> Ik vind het vreemd dat je nu plots pro-grammatica bent, terwijl je in de dt-discussie pro-uitspraak was. Volgens mij ben je gewoon pro-Engels



Ach ja, in die zin geven wij ook niet veel om spelling. Zoals je maar wil wel nee, je moet het woordbeeld respecteren of je hebt een spelligsfout gemaakt...

Ik hou me niet echt bezig met pro of contra grammatica. Dit genitief -versus -meervoud  issue gaat over spelling en niet over uitspraak in mijn ogen. De uitspraak wordt bepaald door het enkelvoud. En de Engelsen hebben het goed.



> Voor vele Vlamingen rijmt mama's dus wel degelijk op afwas.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nope. Ik zei hoger en eerder al dat de klemtoon van Mama wisselend is en daarmee de uitspraak.



Waar je de klemtoon ook legt, de tweede lettergreep zal altijd [mas] luiden, niet [mɑs]. In het Nederlands-Nederlands, waar _mamma's_ niet rijmt op _afwas_. Ik ben nog geen Vlaamse taalautoriteit tegengekomen die beweert dat het Belgisch-Nederlands op dat punt afwijkt.




eno2 said:


> Ik zei hoger en eerder al dat het uitspraakpatroon van enkelvouden bij genitieven en meervouden spontaan behouden blijft door native taalgebruikers vanuit hun intuïtieve taalgevoel Toch wringt men zich onnodig in bochten om schrijfwijzen van genitieven en meervouden aan te passen aan de veronderstelde virtuele klankwisselingen, waardoor genitieven en meervouden hetzelfde woordbeeld gaan opleveren.



Maar waarom zou je je in allerlei bochten wringen om in de spelling onderscheid te maken tussen meervoud en genitief? Het is voor de gemiddelde native speaker gemakkelijker om te onthouden dat bij klank X spelling X hoort en bij klank Y spelling Y dan dat bij grammaticale categorie X spelling X hoort en bij grammaticale categorie Y spelling Y, _terwijl er geen uitspraakverschil is_. Grammaticale categorieën zijn abstracter dan zoiets concreets als de uitspraak van een woord.



eno2 said:


> Men zou kunnen beginnen met de meervouden en de genitieven van elkaar te onderscheiden. Via mijn voorstel is dat eenvoudig te doen. Aan elkaar=meervoud. Apostrof = genitief.



Nee, dat is geen vereenvoudiging. Zie mijn opmerking hierboven. Op z’n best is het lood om oud ijzer. En daarvoor gooi je wel de spelling overhoop. Reken maar dat dat op fiks verzet zal stuiten.



eno2 said:


> Je maakt wel een sprongetje met je analogie. Bedoel je mama's als genitief of als meervoud?



Nee. Wat ik wel bedoel: voor de gemiddelde spreker is het eenvoudiger om te onthouden dat suffixen op dezelfde wijze worden aangehaakt.

100% consequent (maar niet de huidige praktijk):
Mamma’s jasje.
Alle mamma’s en pappa’s.
Mijn mamma’tje.

Ook 100% consequent (maar niet de huidige praktijk):
Mammaas jasje.
Alle mammaas en pappaas.
Mijn mammaatje.

Huidige praktijk:
Mamma’s jasje.
Alle mamma’s en pappa’s.
Mijn mammaatje.

Tja, minder consequent.

Wat jij voorstelt:
Mamma’s jasje.
Alle mammas (mammaas?) en pappas (pappaas?).
Mijn mammatje (mammaatje?).

Lood om oud ijzer, zoals ik al zei. En als je volhardt in _mamas_ en _mammatje_, zijn we zelfs nog verder van huis.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Nou. Papaaa lijkt me specifiek Nederlands. In Belgisch Nederlands zal je het weinig horen. Gezien de verruimde opname van Belgisch Nederlands had Van Dale wel de verschillen mogen aanduiden.


Je hebt drie "a-klanken" in de standaarduitspraak: [a:], [a] en [ɑ]. (denk aan aap, apart en appel)

Mijn vader zegt [papa]. (of misschien eerder [päpa]) Mijn moeder zegt [mɑmɑ]. De oude K3 zou [pɑpa] en [mɑma] zeggen, net zoals ze ook Afrika en Amerika juist uitspraken: van [ɑfrika] tot in [ame:rika]. Ik begrijp waarom je denkt dat het zo Hollands klinkt, maar volgens mij is het ook oer-Vlaams.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik vraag me trouwens nu af hoe de gemiddelde Vlaming het meervoud van _opa_, _la _en _vla_ uitspreekt.  Rijmt _la's_ op _las_ en _vla's_ op _vlas_?


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien ook interessant: als native speakers van het Engels ergens moeite mee hebben, dan is het wel met het onderscheid tussen _your_ en _you're_, _it's_ en _its_, _their_ en _they're_. De uitspraak is steeds hetzelfde, maar voor de schrijfwijze ben je aangewezen op je grammaticale kennis. En ja hoor, dan gaat het dus knettervaak mis.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Ik vraag me trouwens nu af hoe de gemiddelde Vlaming het meervoud van _opa_, _la _en _vla_ uitspreekt.  Rijmt _la's_ op _las_ en _vla's_ op _vlas_?


De muzieknoot la?

Mijn moeder uit Vlaams-Brabant als ze geen dialect praat: opa [opɑ], opa's [opɑs], la [la:], la's [la:s], las [lɑs], vla [vla:], vla's [vla:s], vlas [vlɑs]
Het woord 'ja' klinkt soms als [jɑ] en soms als [ja:] 

Mijn vader uit Antwerpen als hij geen dialect praat: opa [opa], opa's [opas], la [la:], la's [la:s], las [las], vla [vla:], vla's [vla:s], vlas [vlas]
Het woord 'ja' klinkt in Antwerpen nooit als [jɑ].

Ik vind het moeilijk om te zeggen wanneer mijn vader nu precies [a] zegt en wanneer [ä].


bibibiben said:


> Misschien ook interessant: als native speakers van het Engels ergens moeite mee hebben, dan is het wel met het onderscheid tussen _your_ en _you're_, _it's_ en _its_, _their_ en _they're_. De uitspraak is steeds hetzelfde, maar voor de schrijfwijze ben je aangewezen op je grammaticale kennis. En ja hoor, dan gaat het dus knettervaak mis.


Ik heb nog *nooit* op een niet-taalkundig forum een Engelstalig persoon gezien die lijkt te weten wat het verschil is tussen its en it's. Zelfs al schrijven ze voor de rest vlekkeloos Engels.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik wil nog even vermelden dat mensen uit Oost- en West-Vlaanderen het Vlaams-Brabantse patroon lijken te volgen. Limburgers niet.
Let wel op: dit is een (extreme) veralgemening. Ik heb het over hoe de meeste mensen in hun dagelijks leven spreken. (ten minste als ik in de buurt ben, misschien praten ze stiekem anders als ik er niet ben )

Ik heb de volgorde in mijn vorig bericht aangepast.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Nee, de klemtoon wisselt in _mamaatje_ net zo goed als in _mama_. De dubbelgeschreven a in de tweede lettergreep is nodig voor de juiste uitspraak van de a-klank,* maar zegt niets over de klemtoon.


Ja dat van de -wisselende- klemtoon zonder uitspraakverandering heb ik nu goed begrepen.
Tja als we de lange a overal aa schreven....dan liet dat aan duidelijkheid niets te wensen,


> * Je zou de juiste uitspraak van de a-klank net zo goed met een apostrof kunnen aangeven en zoals bibibiben terecht opmerkt, zit de echte spellinganomalie 'm in de keuze voor een dubbelgeschreven klinker voor de ene woorduitgang en voor een apostrof voor de andere woorduitgang.


  De apostrof wordt bij meervouden juist al gebruikt om de lange klinker klank ongemoeid te laten zoals in paraplu's en okapi's en mama's heb ik begrepen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Waar je de klemtoon ook legt, de tweede lettergreep zal altijd [mas] luiden, niet [mɑs].


  Daar ben ik nu achter via Hans M. Mijn slechte wifi gaf de underscore van de klemtonen  niet weer...


> Ik ben nog geen Vlaamse taalautoriteit tegengekomen die beweert dat het Belgisch-Nederlands op dat punt afwijkt.


Djezus, iets dat zo algemeen verspreid is in Vlaanderen.





> Maar waarom zou je je in allerlei bochten wringen om in de spelling onderscheid te maken tussen meervoud en genitief?


Het lijkt me een waardige zaak van gewenst onderscheid. Ik ervaar het niet als bochtenwringerij maar als eenvoud.


> Het is voor de gemiddelde native speaker gemakkelijker om te onthouden dat bij klank X spelling X hoort en bij klank Y spelling Y dan dat bij grammaticale categorie X spelling X hoort en bij grammaticale categorie Y spelling Y, _terwijl er geen uitspraakverschil is_. Grammaticale categorieën zijn abstracter dan zoiets concreets als de uitspraak van een woord.


 Begrijp ik je goed? Die dingen (geen uitspraakverschillen maar verschillend gespeld) zijn toch schering en inslag? Pas dat eens toe op de d-t regel.... Bij jou opmerking denk ik ook aan de afgeschoten en betreurde progressieve spelling met zijn streving naar  woordbeelden volgens uitspraak.





> Nee, dat is geen vereenvoudiging. Zie mijn opmerking hierboven. Op z’n best is het lood om oud ijzer. En daarvoor gooi je wel de spelling overhoop. Reken maar dat dat op fiks verzet zal stuiten.


 Zie mijn bedenking hierboven. Het is maar een idee hé. Ik reken er gewoon niet op dat dit  zal opgepikt worden.



> Nee. Wat ik wel bedoel: voor de gemiddelde spreker is het eenvoudiger om te onthouden dat suffixen op dezelfde wijze worden aangehaakt.
> 
> 100% consequent (maar niet de huidige praktijk):
> Mamma’s jasje.
> Alle mamma’s en pappa’s.
> Mijn mamma’tje.
> 
> Ook 100% consequent (maar niet de huidige praktijk):
> Mammaas jasje.
> Alle mammaas en pappaas.
> Mijn mammaatje.
> 
> Huidige praktijk:
> Mamma’s jasje.
> Alle mamma’s en pappa’s.
> Mijn mammaatje.
> 
> Tja, minder consequent.
> 
> Wat jij voorstelt:
> Mamma’s jasje.
> Alle mammas (mammaas?) en pappas (pappaas?).
> Mijn mammatje (mammaatje?).
> 
> Lood om oud ijzer, zoals ik al zei. En als je volhardt in _mamas_ en _mammatje_, zijn we zelfs nog verder van huis.


Mooi overzicht. Het aanhaken van suffixen en verkleinwoorden vind ik toch een afwijkende issue.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik vraag me trouwens nu af hoe de gemiddelde Vlaming het meervoud van _opa_, _la _en _vla_ uitspreekt.  Rijmt _la's_ op _las_ en _vla's_ op _vlas_?


Opa korte a
La muziek kort
La la la la zingen ook kort hoofdzakelijk tenzij bij het uitrekken op het einde la la la  laaa
La (= lade)  lang
Vla lang denk ik.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je hebt drie "a-klanken" in de standaarduitspraak: [a:], [a] en [ɑ]. (denk aan aap, apart en appel)


Het is echt toch inschatten geblazen, de lengte-duur van een klinker. Ik heb fonetische transcripties gezien van teksten die ik niet kan onderschrijven vanuit dat oogpunt.



> Mijn vader zegt [papa]. (of misschien eerder [päpa]) Mijn moeder zegt [mɑmɑ]. De oude K3 zou [pɑpa] en [mɑma] zeggen, net zoals ze ook Afrika en Amerika juist uitspraken: van [ɑfrika] tot in [ame:rika]. Ik begrijp waarom je denkt dat het zo Hollands klinkt, maar volgens mij is het ook *oer-Vlaams*.


 Oer-Vlaams?   Geloof ik niets van. Ik vind je transcriptie van Afrika en Amerika hoog discutabel.

Ik hoor Nederlanders wel AAAfrikAAA zeggen en mezelf AmerikAAA. (Ik  heb geen fonetisch schrift/klavier ter beschikking)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Ik vraag me trouwens nu af hoe de gemiddelde Vlaming het meervoud van _opa_, _la _en _vla_ uitspreekt.  Rijmt _la's_ op _las_ en _vla's_ op _vlas_?


Onbeklemtoonde eindklinkers worden inderdaad vaak verdoft in België. (De a van _la_ en _vla_ is beklemtoond, dus dat zijn geen goede voorbeelden.) Het komt voor in veel dialecten, in regiolecten en in de tussentaal, en het is in zekere mate ook waarneembaar bij taalgebruikers die voor het overige de standaarduitspraak volgen of althans ernaar streven dat te doen. Maar het wordt niet als standaarduitspraak beschouwd en geoefende sprekers van de standaardtaal zullen in principe hun eindklinkers niet verdoffen.

Het fenomeen heeft dus niet dezelfde status als sommige andere Belgische of voornamelijk Belgische uitspraakvarianten die in België als standaard gelden, zoals de stemhebbende g, de niet-gediftongeerde ee, oo en eu, het uitspreken van -tie (bv. _traditie_) als /si/ in plaats van /tsi/ of het niet-geassimileerd uitspreken van /s/ en /j/ in plaats van /ʃ/ in leenwoorden (bv. _speciaal_).


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik hou me niet echt bezig met pro of contra grammatica. Dit genitief -versus -meervoud  issue gaat over spelling en niet over uitspraak in mijn ogen. De uitspraak wordt bepaald door het enkelvoud. En de Engelsen hebben het goed.


Spelling is altijd op iets gebaseerd. Ofwel uitspraak, ofwel etymologie, ofwel grammatica. Het verschil tussen bezitsvorm en meervoud is wel degelijk grammatica. Men heeft in het Nederlands taalgebied ervoor gekozen om geen onderscheid te maken in spelling, net als er ook geen verschil wordt gemaakt tussen bijvoorbeeld infinitief en meervoud. (ik zal spelen / wij spelen)

Bij dt-regels ligt dat inderdaad anders.


eno2 said:


> Opa korte a
> La muziek kort
> La la la la zingen ook kort hoofdzakelijk tenzij bij het uitrekken op het einde la la la  laaa
> La (= lade)  lang
> Vla lang denk ik.


Maar er zijn twee korte a's 


eno2 said:


> Geloof ik niets van. Ik vind je transcripte van Afrika en Amerika hoog discutabel.


Ik had het over K3. Over hun uitspraak valt niet te discussiëren. Luister zelf maar.



Hans M. said:


> Onbeklemtoonde eindklinkers worden inderdaad vaak verdoft in België. (De a van _la_ en _vla_ zijn beklemtoond, dus dat zijn geen goede voorbeelden.) Het komt voor in veel dialecten, in regiolecten en in de tussentaal, en het is in zekere mate ook waarneembaar bij taalgebruikers die voor het overige de standaarduitspraak volgen of althans ernaar streven dat te doen. Maar het wordt niet als standaarduitspraak beschouwd en geoefende sprekers van de standaardtaal zullen in principe hun eindklinkers niet verdoffen.
> 
> Het fenomeen heeft dus niet dezelfde status als sommige andere Belgische of voornamelijk Belgische uitspraakvarianten die in België als standaard gelden, zoals de stemhebbende g, de niet-gediftongeerde e, o en eu, het uitspreken van -tie (bv. _traditie_) als /si/ in plaats van /tsi/ of het niet-geassimileerd uitspreken van /s/ en /j/ in plaats van /ʃ/ in leenwoorden (bv. _speciaal_).


Klopt als een bus!


----------



## eno2

Papaaa Oer-Vlaams??  Mijn Antwerpse echtgenote heb ik nooit Papaaaa horen zeggen. Wel Paaa tegen haar vader en pápa tegen mij.

Mijn Oost-Vlaamse kinderen (waar ze geboren werden en  school liepen): pápa.

Bus of geen bus, de korte a mag een Belgisch Nederlandse status krijgen. Dat uitrekken van de aaa is een als Nederlands Nederlands fenomeen te bestempelen in veel gevallen.



> net als er ook geen verschil wordt gemaakt tussen bijvoorbeeld infinitief en meervoud. (ik zal spelen / wij spelen)



De infinitief wordt als meervoudsvorm gebruikt. Aangezien wij persoonlijke voornaamwoorden gebruiken, is er een afzonderlijke vervoeging niet echt noodzakelijk.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> net zoals ze ook Afrika en Amerika juist uitspraken: van [ɑfrika] tot in [ame:rika].


Nja, _Afrika_ wordt in de standaardtaal als ['a:frika] uitgesproken, dus met een beklemtoonde en dus wat langere, open a in de eerste lettergreep.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Nja, _Afrika_ wordt in de standaardtaal als ['a:frika] uitgesproken, dus met een lange, open a in de eerste lettergreep.


Ja. 
Van Dale online geeft  niet altijd fonetische uitspraak, ook hier niet.


----------



## Red Arrow

^ Oei. Zo standaard is K3 dan niet, blijkbaar.

@eno2: Nog nooit mensen horen lachen met Antwerpenaren die "Aantwaarpe" zeggen? Bijgevolg krijg je Antwerpse jeugd die zo snel mogelijk het woord Antwerpen probeert te zeggen, maar nog steeds [ɑ] uitspreekt als [a]. Dit gesprek zou veel gemakkelijker zijn in het echt! Er is een korte [a] en een korte [ɑ]. In de tussentaal wordt vaak een van de twee weggelaten, maar dat maakt beide klanken niet minder "oer-Vlaams". De verdoffing van onbeklemtoonde lettergrepen was hier niet altijd een feit, maar als het zo blijft doorgaan, dan zou het best kunnen dat het in de toekomst standaard wordt. (Denk maar aan "ik maakte" wat ooit fout was)

Ik betrap mezelf ook vaak op het zeggen van "ik leesde" of "ik werpte". Ik verbeter mezelf dan altijd, maar het is gewoon taalverandering. Hetzelfde geldt voor Oost-Vlamingen met hun "het kind die" in plaats van "het kind dat".


----------



## eno2

Ik heb lange tijd in Aantwaarpe gewerkt en mijn schoonfamilie was Antwerps. 
"Ik maakte" fout? Hoezo? 
Ach ja, laat ze dan oer- zijn. ä is niet zo oer. Tenzij er aa geschreven staat.


----------



## Red Arrow

Heel lang geleden waren er geen zwakke werkwoorden. Het was dus 'ik miek' (geloof ik) en niet 'ik maakte'.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Onbeklemtoonde eindklinkers worden inderdaad vaak verdoft in België. (De a van _la_ en _vla_ is beklemtoond, dus dat zijn geen goede voorbeelden.) Het komt voor in veel dialecten, in regiolecten en in de tussentaal, en het is in zekere mate ook waarneembaar bij taalgebruikers die voor het overige de standaarduitspraak volgen of althans ernaar streven dat te doen. Maar het wordt niet als standaarduitspraak beschouwd en geoefende sprekers van de standaardtaal zullen in principe hun eindklinkers niet verdoffen.



Ja, dit verschijnsel is ook in Nederland bekend. Een echte /ɑ/ wil deze onbeklemtoonde a niet worden, omdat de klank niet diep genoeg in de mond wordt gevormd, maar de uitspraak is wel behoorlijk doffer dan die van de voorklinker /a/. En inderdaad, een dergelijke variante uitspraak zal niet als basis voor de spelling kunnen dienen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Daar ben ik nu achter via Hans M. Mijn slechte wifi gaf de underscore van de klemtonen  niet weer...
> Djezus, iets dat zo algemeen verspreid is in Vlaanderen.


De lange ij wordt in in grote delen van Nederland als aai uitgesproken en in een aardig groot gebied als ie, maar toch worden deze twee uitspraken niet tot de norm verheven. Tot aanpassingen in de spelling zal deze afwijkende uitspraak al helemaal niet leiden. De standaard streeft nu eenmaal uniformering na.



eno2 said:


> Het lijkt me een waardige zaak van gewenst onderscheid. Ik ervaar het niet als bochtenwringerij maar als eenvoud.


Je herhaalt hier je mening, maar je gaat niet in op mijn betoog dat er geen sprake is van een vereenvoudiging.



eno2 said:


> Begrijp ik je goed? Die dingen (geen uitspraakverschillen maar verschillend gespeld) zijn toch schering en inslag? Pas dat eens toe op de d-t regel....


Op dit forum schreef ik in de draad Hoe erg zou het zijn om de D-T regel te laten vallen? dit over de dt-regel:

“Die regel staat als een huis. Kan het beter? Dat wel. Maar dan moet je overgaan op fonetische weergave. Daar wil naar alle waarschijnlijkheid niemand aan. Dan toch maar de vermaledijde dt-regel, denk ik dan.”

Maar er is nog een belangrijker probleem. In diezelfde draad vermeldde ik dat lang niet iedereen voldoende houvast heeft aan de uitspraak. Zo zijn er niet weinigen die niets verkeerds horen in de uitspraak ‘hij krabte’. Als de uitspraak als stut wegvalt, moet er een andere basis voor de spelling gezocht worden. Het systeem dat nu gehanteerd wordt, kon dan wel niet de uitspraak als uitgangspunt nemen, maar zit wel consequent en solide in elkaar.



eno2 said:


> Mooi overzicht. Het aanhaken van suffixen en verkleinwoorden vind ik toch een afwijkende issue


Dat kun je vinden, maar waar blijft de argumentatie?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Dat kun je vinden, maar waar blijft de argumentatie?


Ziehier argumentatie: 

ik hecht mijn suffixen (de s) wel degelijk op dezelfde wijze aan. 

Verkleinwoorden dat gaat met je, tje etc... Ik beschouw dat als iets anders dan het plakken of kappen van de s.


----------



## eno2

> Het systeem dat nu gehanteerd wordt, kon dan wel niet de uitspraak als uitgangspunt nemen, maar zit wel consequent en solide in elkaar.



Een aantal factoren die de spelling beïnvloeden/bepalen zijn hierboven al een paar keer aangestipt. In het Engels wordt met de uitspraak als invloed een grappig loopje genomen. Dat grapje kan in het Nederlands in die mate best ontbreken. Jouw evaluatie consequent/solide deel ik natuurlijk niet. Spelling is een terrein dat an sich niet uitblinkt door logica en epitheta als consequent/solide scheppen teveel de indruk van wel.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Heel lang geleden waren er geen zwakke werkwoorden. Het was dus 'ik miek' (geloof ik) en niet 'ik maakte'.


Ja, ik dacht het al, "ik miek", dat ken ik.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Een aantal factoren die de spelling beïnvloeden/bepalen zijn hierboven al een paar keer aangestipt. In het Engels wordt met de uitspraak als invloed een grappig loopje genomen. Dat grapje kan in het Nederlands in die mate best ontbreken. Jouw evaluatie consequent/solide deel ik natuurlijk niet. Spelling is een terrein dat an sich niet uitblinkt door logica en epitheta als consequent/solide scheppen teveel de indruk van wel.



Mijn opmerking had uiteraard geen betrekking op de spelling van het Nederlands in het algemeen. Die is, zoals in vrijwel alle talen, op aardig wat punten behoorlijk inconsequent. Het blijft schipperen tussen een volledig fonetische weergave en morfologische herkenbaarheid. Dat hoeft geen betoog.

Nee, mijn opmerking had natuurlijk alleen betrekking op de spelling van de vervoeging van werkwoorden. Die is namelijk uiterst consequent. De discussie hierover hoeven we in deze draad niet te herhalen. Die is al gevoerd in
Hoe erg zou het zijn om de D-T regel te laten vallen?.



eno2 said:


> Ziehier argumentatie:
> 
> ik hecht mijn suffixen (de s) wel degelijk op dezelfde wijze aan.
> 
> Verkleinwoorden dat gaat met je, tje etc... Ik beschouw dat als iets anders dan het plakken of kappen van de s.



Het lijkt erop dat je nog steeds staande houdt dat er betere/consequentere/simpelere regels mogelijk zijn. Duidelijk te volgen argumentatie ontbreekt evenwel tot nu toe.

Uiteraard is het mogelijk om per woordsoort en/of per suffix consistente regels te bedenken. Wat dacht je hiervan:

1. In werkwoorden wordt de slotklinker die staat voor een suffix beginnend met een klinker steeds verdubbeld:
Sleeën, yogaaën, jojooën.

2. De meervoudsvorm –en blijft tremaloos:
Zeeen, drieen.

3. De verbuigings-e in een adjectief wordt bij dreigende klinkerbotsing door middel van een apostrof gescheiden van het grondwoord:
Wee’e, moe’e.

4. Het suffix van de vergrotende trap wordt eveneens door middel van een apostrof gescheiden van het grondwoord:
Gedwee’er.

5. Suffixen waarmee adjectieven en bijwoorden worden gevormd, krijgen daarentegen in het geval van klinkerbotsing altijd een trema:
Smeuïg, discoïde, archaïsch.

6.  Het suffix waarmee nomina agentis wordt gevormd, wordt met een streepje verbonden teneinde klinkerbotsing te voorkomen:
Bobslee-er, waterpolo-er, ski-er.

7. Overige woordsoorten worden, ingeval klinkerbotsing dreigt, door middel van een smiley verbonden met een daaropvolgend suffix:
Getweeen.

Ziedaar zeven solide regels. Maar zijn ze voor de gemiddelde spreker van het Nederlands gemakkelijk toepasbaar? Nee. Kan het een onsje simpeler? Zeer zeker. Bovenstaande zeven regels zijn immers door één regel te vervangen:

1. Elk suffix dat begint met een klinker dat wordt verbonden met een grondwoord dat ook eindigt op een klinker, krijgt in het geval van klinkerbotsing (lees: uitspraakverwarring) een trema.

En dus:
Sleeën, yogaën, jojoën, zeeën, drieën, weeë, moeë, gedweeër, smeuïg, discoïde, archaïsch, bobsleeër, waterpoloër, skiër, getweeën.

Eenvoudig, niet? _Het maakt niet uit om wat voor suffix of woordsoort het gaat, de boel wordt altijd volgens hetzelfde principe gelijmd. _Daar was dus maar één regel voor nodig.

Maar wat als er uitspraakverwarring dreigt omdat een suffix met een medeklinker begint? Er kan toch geen trema op een medeklinker? Goed, een tweede regel is nodig. Ik zie twee praktische mogelijkheden:

1a. Elk suffix beginnend met een medeklinker dat volgt op een grondwoord eindigend op een klinker, wordt voorafgegaan door een scheidingsteken, bijvoorbeeld de apostrof.
1b. Van elk grondwoord wordt de slotklinker verdubbeld als deze wordt gevolgd door een suffix beginnend met een medeklinker.

Helaas, het Nederlands heeft voor _beide_ mogelijkheden gekozen.

Suffixen die regel 1a volgen, zijn bijvoorbeeld de meervoudsvorm op s en de genitief-s. Voorbeelden:
Pluralis: Zebra’s en okapi’s hebben geen auto’s, paraplu’s of panty’s nodig.
Genitief: Mama’s jasje.

Suffixen die regel 1b volgen, zijn de diminutief en het suffix van de overtreffende trap. Voorbeelden:
Diminutief: Mamaatje.
Superlatief: Naast (= het meest na).

Nou ja, er is misschien wel te leven met deze dispariteit. Het suffix van de overtreffende trap wordt bijvoorbeeld vrijwel nooit verbonden met een grondwoord eindigend op een klinker. _Na_ is het enige enigszins gangbare woord. Ik waag te betwijfelen of _blo_ ooit in de overtreffende trap wordt gebruikt.

Echter, jij wilt nu gaan rommelen in categorie 1a. Onder het mom van vereenvoudiging wil je de meervoudsvorm op s overhevelen naar categorie 1b. Maar waar zit ‘m dan de vereenvoudiging in? Alleen als je de hele categorie 1a ledigt in categorie 1b óf andersom, heb je immers werkelijk vereenvoudiging bewerkstelligd.

Eerst leek het erop dat je inzat over de mogelijke verwarring tussen meervouds-s en genitief-s. Dit is een probleem dat enigszins speelt in het Engels, _maar in het geheel niet in het Nederlands_. Daar waar in een zin een meervouds-s staat, kan in het Nederlands ten enenmale geen genitief-s staan. En vice versa.

Misschien wil je recht doen aan een of andere historische spelling? Werp dan eens een blik op de volgende zwaar verouderde en minder (of niet) verouderde vormen:

De heer des huiz*es.*
Het huis God*s.*
Hij stak zich in ’s koning*s* wapenrok.
Ledigheid is des duivel*s* oorkussen.
’s Wereld*s* beste wijnen.
’s Ochtend*s*.
De plaats des onheil*s*.
Is ’s man*s* schuld gebleken?

Of het nu gaat om een voorgeplaatste genitief of een nageplaatste genitief, *de genitief-s werd en wordt in het Nederlands niet standaard door middel van een apostrof met het voorafgaande grondwoord verbonden*. De enige reden om de apostrof te plaatsen was en is om de juiste uitspraak te behouden.

Misschien ook van belang om nadrukkelijk te vermelden: de apostrof is in het Nederlands zowel afkappingsteken (*’s* werelds, zo*’n* ) als scheidingsteken (dodo*’s*, Anna*’s* vriendje).

Dus … waarom wil je nu eigenlijk de boel overhoophalen? Is je enige motief dan toch de merkwaardige drang tot gelijkschakeling met de Engelse praktijk, zoals ook Red Arrow al vermoedde?


----------



## eno2

Een hele brok.
Ik had het eerder nogal bescheiden enkel over de s (genitief & meervoud).
Ik zal  je post met aandacht doornemen, altijd leerrijk, en waarschijnlijk in tegenstelling tot jou niet echt mijn fort/zandbakje/dada.



> Eerst leek het erop dat je inzat over de mogelijke verwarring tussen meervouds-s en genitief-s



Mijn primaire gemoedsbeweging was er een, voor zover ik mij herinner, van verbazing en ongemak over de vormgelijkheid van genitief 's en meervoud 's,  verzacht door de blijde anticipatie  dat ik wellicht een nieuwe anomalie gevonden had voor mijn deze hier draad. Alhoewel ik na pijnlijke teleurstellingen daarmee in het verleden voorzichtiger had moeten zijn met het aspect blijheid.


> Is je enige motief dan toch de merkwaardige drang tot gelijkschakeling met de Engelse praktijk, zoals ook Red Arrow al vermoedde?



Euhhh...niet mijn motief, maar toegegeven, de Engelse aanpak vind ik zeer gemakkelijk en ondubbelzinnig. .


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Euhhh...niet mijn motief, maar toegegeven, de Engelse aanpak vind ik zeer gemakkelijk en ondubbelzinnig. .



Maar voor het Nederlands dus niet nodig en niet bruikbaar. Overigens is het Engels zelf behoorlijk inconsequent in het onderscheid tussen meervouds-s en genitief-s. De ondubbelzinnigheid die jij ziet, is er dus niet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar voor het Nederlands dus niet nodig en niet bruikbaar. Overigens is het Engels zelf behoorlijk inconsequent in het onderscheid tussen meervouds-s en genitief-s. De ondubbelzinnigheid die jij ziet, is er dus niet.


Daar moet ik nog over struikelen.

Niet nodig nee, zeker niet als je liever door wil gaan met wat we momenteel voorhebben.

Niet bruikbaar? Wat is er niet bruikbaar aan dodos en Annas? A ja, de zogenaamde uitspraakverandering. Ik kan echter op het oog zo niet het verschil zien voor de uitspraak tussen de o e de o en tussen de a en de a, of er nu een s aan geplakt is of een 's.



> Echter, jij wilt nu gaan rommelen in categorie 1a. Onder het mom van vereenvoudiging wil je de meervoudsvorm op s overhevelen naar categorie 1b.



Snap ik weeral niet. Jouw 1b staat voor verdubbeling. Ik sta voor Mamas. Op zijn Engels. Ik verdubbel de slotklinker niet voor de meervoudsvorm.


Een verzoeknummer: Een koppel heeft bezoek van hun respectieve moeders en bij het vertrek van die mammas vraagt de man aan zijn vrouw: Schat, waar zijn mamas' jasjes?
Ik heb het op mijn manier geschreven. Nu jij.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Niet nodig nee, zeker niet als je liever door wil gaan met wat we momenteel voorhebben.


Ik had het over 'lood om oud ijzer'. Jij beweert echter dat de verandering die jij voorstaat een verbetering of vereenvoudiging is. Tot nu ben je er totaal niet in geslaagd om aan te tonen dat er inderdaad sprake is van een verbetering of vereenvoudiging.



eno2 said:


> Niet bruikbaar? Wat is er niet bruikbaar aan dodos en Annas?


Dat was het punt niet. De vraag is waarom jij (nog steeds?) meent dat het Nederlands in de spelling onderscheid dient te maken tussen de meervouds-s en de bezits-s. De mogelijkheid om dat verschil te maken kan van nut zijn in het Engels, maar heeft geen nut in het Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

#177 is geëdit.
Het lijkt mij een duidelijke verbetering (geen identieke woordbeelden met verschillende grammaticale functies)(andere meervouden worden OOK aangeplakt)  en een ook vereenvoudiging ja (geen twijfel of verwarring tussen genitief en meervoud aangezien de vorm verschillend is)(andere meervouden worden OOK aangeplakt) Als jij daar anders over oordeelt, OK, dat is jouw goed recht. Je wint een argument als je de ander overtuigt. Daar slagen wij niet in.



> De mogelijkheid om dat verschil te maken kan van nut zijn in het Engels, maar heeft geen nut in het Nederlands.


 Omdat het verschil sowieso altijd duidelijk is, dacht ik, volgens jou. Zelfs als dat waar is: Dat is een onrechtstreeks argument. Als de vorm verschilt, moet je niet in de context hengelen. Maar goed, ik geef toe dat ik er een afkeertje van heb om een 's te moeten gebruiken ter meervoudsvorming. Het zal wel irrationeel zijn. Een idiosyncrasie van mij.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Een koppel heeft bezoek van hun respectieve moeders en bij het vertrek van die mammas vraagt de man aan zijn vrouw: Schat, waar zijn mamas' jasjes?


Bedoel je _mamas'_ als een meervoud? Dat kan namelijk niet. De genitief-s kan alleen aan zelfstandige naamwoorden in het enkelvoud worden gehecht. Dus in je voorbeeldzin staat: _de jasjes van mama_, ook al heb je de apostrof na de s geplaatst.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> #177 is geëdit.
> Het lijkt mij een duidelijke verbetering (geen identieke woordbeelden met verschillende grammaticale functies)(andere meervouden worden OOK aangeplakt)  en een ook vereenvoudiging ja (geen twijfel of verwarring tussen genitief en meervoud aangezien de vorm verschillend is)(andere meervouden worden OOK aangeplakt) Als jij daar anders over oordeelt, OK, dat is jouw goed recht. Je wint een argument als je de ander overtuigt. Daar slagen wij niet in.



Je herhaalt opnieuw argumenten die al weerlegd zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Een verzoeknummer: Een koppel heeft bezoek van hun respectieve moeders en bij het vertrek van die mammas vraagt de man aan zijn vrouw: Schat, waar zijn mamas' jasjes?
> Ik heb het op mijn manier geschreven. Nu jij.



Ik heb in #137 al in alle detail uitgelegd waarom jouw zin onbestaanbaar is. Paarlen voor de zwijnen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik kan echter op het oog zo niet het verschil zien voor de uitspraak tussen de o e de o en tussen de a en de a, of er nu een s aan geplakt is of een 's.


Ook dit was allang uit de doeken gedaan, speciaal voor jou zelfs (want laten we wel zijn, het is allemaal heel elementair voor ieder die ook maar een beetje over Nederlandse uitspraak en spelling wil meepraten). Heb je het nu nog steeds niet begrepen, of doe je het erom?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Snap ik weeral niet. Jouw 1b staat voor verdubbeling. Ik sta voor Mamas. Op zijn Engels.



Je moet uitleggen wat de Nederlandse spelling ermee opschiet als je de ene schrijfwijze door de andere vervangt. Wat in het Engels gebeurt, is niet van belang.

Het Engels schrijft onbekommerd _pas_ [pɑːz]als meervoud van _pa_. Is verwarring met [pæs] of [pɑːs] mogelijk? Nee, want dat wordt geschreven als _pass_. In het Nederlands ligt het niet voor de hand om _pas_ als meervoud van _pa_ te hanteren. Tenzij het Nederlands ook de verdubbeling van de slotklinker uit het Engels overneemt om de boel recht te breien. Verdubbeling van de klinker is uiteraard logischer. Of anders plaatsing van een apostrof.

Het Nederlands heeft een eigen systeem van spellen. Je kunt wel lukraak shoppen in de spellingssystemen van andere talen, maar je moet er niet van uitgaan dat je dan daadwerkelijk met verbeteringen bezig bent. Hoogstens met veranderingen.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Bedoel je _mamas'_ als een meervoud? Dat kan namelijk niet. De genitief-s kan alleen aan zelfstandige naamwoorden in het enkelvoud worden gehecht. Dus in je voorbeeldzin staat: _de jasjes van mama_, ook al heb je de apostrof na de s geplaatst.



Mamas meervoud van mama ja. Meervouds-s.

Mijn geforceerd voorbeeld is louter fictief, én verkeerd zoals je terecht opmerkt  . Dat wist ik natuurlijk, mamas als meervoud is al fout. Laat staan de genitief daarvan met apostrof. De genitief meervoud wordt in het Nederlands met voorzetsels gebruikt tegenwoordig, enkel sommige benamingen en versteende uitdrukkingen blijven over (Bibibiben gaf er al enkele). Ik had het al ook verkeerd met des mensen / der mensen. Ik leer bij.

De orde der apotekers.
De jasjes der mama's  (meervoud + genitief)

Natuurlijk ga je "de jasjes van de mama's" zeggen....


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Je moet uitleggen wat de Nederlandse spelling ermee opschiet als je de ene schrijfwijze door de andere vervangt. Wat in het Engels gebeurt, is niet van belang.
> 
> Het Engels schrijft onbekommerd _pas_ als meervoud van _pa_. Is verwarring met [pæs] mogelijk? Nee, want dat wordt geschreven als _pass_. In het Nederlands ligt het niet voor de hand om _pas_ als meervoud van _pa_ te hanteren. Tenzij het Nederlands ook de verdubbeling van de slotklinker uit het Engels overneemt om de boel recht te breien.
> 
> Het Nederlands heeft een eigen systeem van spellen. Je kunt wel lukraak shoppen in de spellingssystemen van andere talen, maar je moet er niet van uitgaan dat je daadwerkelijk met verbeteringen bezig bent. Hoogstens met veranderingen.



Er valt overal wel iets voor en tegen te zeggen. Alles hangt af van het gewicht dat je daaraan meegeeft.  Ik ben in elk geval uitgezegd. Ik heb mijn best gedaan, herhalingen incluis, Ik laat het daarbij daarover.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Er valt overal wel iets voor en tegen te zeggen. Alles hangt af van het gewicht dat je daaraan meegeeft.  Ik ben in elk geval uitgezegd. Ik heb mijn best gedaan, herhalingen incluis, Ik laat het daarbij daarover.



Zwak.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Je kunt wel lukraak shoppen in de spellingssystemen van andere talen.



Mijn insteek was niet het gevolg van shoppen maar van een verbazing.






bibibiben said:


> Zwak.




Maar een gemak. We kunnen niet eindeloos doorgaan. De issue is uitputtend behandeld. Ik stak er wel een en ander van op.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik neem mijn woord terug. Dit is niet zwak, dit is om je te bescheuren.

Zou je niet nattigheid moeten voelen als het je maar niet lukt om ook maar één correct Nederlandse zin te formuleren waarin de meervouds-s de bezits-s in de weg zit? Zou dan niet je eerste conclusie moeten zijn dat je kennelijk een oplossing aan het zoeken was voor een niet-bestaand probleem?

Ik ken nog zo'n imaginair probleem in het Nederlands. Laten we daar ook een oplossing voor zoeken. Niet dat het nodig is, maar ik vind het toch belangrijk. Immers, "alles hangt af van het gewicht dat je eraan meegeeft." Ik geef veel gewicht aan dit non-probleem, dus laat me even mijn gang gaan.

Het 'probleem':

In het Nederlands zijn de infinitief en de vervoegingen voor de eerste, tweede en derde persoon meervoud te herkennen aan het suffix -(e)n. Echter, het overgrote deel van de meervouden is ook te herkennen aan het suffix -(e)n. O, neeeee! 

Toegegeven, het lukt mij niet om een zin te produceren waarin werkwoordsvervoegingen verward kunnen worden met meervoudsvormen. Laten we als voorbeeld _bobsleeën _nemen. Dat kan zowel het meervoud van _bobslee _zijn als een werkwoordsvervoeging. Geen van de zinnen hieronder is grammaticaal verwarrend:

Wij bobsleeën op bobsleeën.
Bobsleeën doe je op een bobslee.
Jawel, als jullie op bobsleeën bobsleeën, bobsleeën jullie op bobsleeën.
Besturen bobsleeënde bobsleeërs bobsleeën?

Er is dus geen probleem. Maar ik heb wel een oplossing: laten we alles anders spellen. Helaas kan ik voor dit specifieke geval niet teruggrijpen op het Engels. Niet erg, ik put wel uit andere bronnen.

Eerst dat trema eruit. In _bobsleeën_ zie je drie e's op een rij. Zo'n opeenvolging van drie dezelfde klinkers zie je in vrijwel geen enkele taal. Weg ermee. Om nu een werkwoordsvervoeging te onderscheiden van een meervoud, stel ik voor om na het grondwoord een frowney resp. een smiley te zetten. Voorbeeld:

Jawel, als jullie op bobsleeen bobsleeen, bobsleeen jullie op bobsleeen.

Is het niet heerlijk, die duidelijkheid die meteen in het oog springt? En wat zijn de suffixen toch keurig gescheiden van de grondwoorden. Je kan er nu wel tegen inbrengen dat ik nutteloze wijzigingen in de spelling doorvoer, maar ik hang graag veel gewicht aan de duidelijkheid die ik heb gecreeerd met mijn fantastische oplossing.


----------



## eno2

Gezien de woestheid van reactie moet ik wel concluderen dat ik op een pijnlijk vanzelfsprekende anomalie gestoten ben : het dubbel gebruik van de 's voor het meervoud én voor de genitief enkelvoud van woorden op sommige  klinkers.


----------



## bibibiben

Ehm... nee, hoor. Ik maakte me alleen vrolijk over je blindheid. Pijnlijk is wel dat deze maar voortduurt.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Gezien de woestheid van reactie


Bibibiben is vermoedelijk kwaad omdat je zijn/haar posts niet grondig lijkt te lezen.


> moet ik wel concluderen dat ik op een pijnlijk vanzelfsprekende anomalie gestoten ben : het dubbel gebruik van de 's voor het meervoud én voor de genitief enkelvoud van woorden op klinkers.


Hebben we niet net duidelijk gemaakt dat dat niet echt een anomalie is? Zie de post 189. Helaas verschijnen er smileys.

Ik denk dat je het beter kan uitleggen met Frans. Ik ga nu hetzelfde doen als Bibiben, maar ik ga proberen smileys te vermijden. Er is een verschil tussen bobsleeën (zelfstandig naamwoord), bobsleeën (infinitief) en bobsleeën (meervoudsvorm van werkwoord). Voor mensen die veel met Frans bezig zijn, kan dat verwarrend zijn. Net zoals mensen die veel met Engels bezig zijn ook graag een verschil zien tussen genitief en meervoud.

Dus laten we dit doen:
Ik bobslee
Jij bobsleet
Hij bobsleet
Wij bobsleeën
Jullie bobsleeën
Zij bobsleeën

Ik zal bobsleeë
Jij zal bobsleeë
Hij zal bobsleeë
Wij zal bobsleeë
Jullie zal bobsleeë
Zij zal bobsleeë

Laten we bobsleeë (infinitief) op onze bobslee'en (zelfstandig naamwoord)!

Tada! *Nu kan iedereen zien dat er een verschil is tussen de drie vormen die hetzelfde worden uitgesproken!* Weg met de "anomalie"!

(Beter dan dit kan ik het niet uitleggen)


----------



## eno2

De verdubbeling van de e en de plaatsing van het trema hebben niets vandoen met 's-genitief/'s meervoud anomalie  bij een aantal andere klinkers.



> Ehm... nee, hoor. Ik maakte me alleen vrolijk over je blindheid. Pijnlijk is wel dat deze maar voortduurt.



Je reageerde ontgoocheld met "zwak" toen ik de discussie over de anomalie beëindigde wegens uitputtend uitgeput. Om dan over te schakelen van ""zwak" naar "om je te bescheuren".
Wat duidelijk niet meer op dat beëindigen kan slaan. Laat dat soort  gechargeer liever achterwege...


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> De verdubbeling van de e en de plaatsing van het trema hebben niets vandoen met 's-genitief/'s meervoud


Dan zou ik toch nog maar eens mijn post lezen:



			
				Red Arrow :D said:
			
		

> blablabla
> 
> *Er is een verschil tussen bobsleeën (zelfstandig naamwoord), bobsleeën (infinitief) en bobsleeën (meervoudsvorm van werkwoord). Voor mensen die veel met Frans bezig zijn, kan dat verwarrend zijn. Net zoals mensen die veel met Engels bezig zijn ook graag een verschil zien tussen genitief en meervoud.*
> 
> blablabla



Het is hetzelfde soort anomalie.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik vraag me af hoe eno2 zou reageren als hij in onderstaand verhaal B is.

A: De aarde is plat. Als ik om mij heen kijk, zie ik dat hij plat is en niet rond.
B: De aarde kan niet plat zijn. [Volgt een serie argumenten uit de wiskunde, natuurkunde, astronomie, geologie, geodesie etc.] De aarde is bolvormig. [Volgt andermaal een serie argumenten uit de wiskunde, natuurkunde, astronomie, geologie, geodesie etc.]
A: Ik ben niet overtuigd. Alles hangt af van het gewicht dat je aan argumenten meegeeft. Voor mij is de aarde plat.
B: ???


----------



## eno2

De spellingsregels via de metafoor van de ronde aarde de status trachten mee te geven van wetenschappelijke bewijzen is zwak. Of nee, ik neem het woord zwak terug. Dit is  om je te bescheuren.


----------



## bibibiben

Even deze zin nog herhalen:

Jawel, als jullie op bobsleeen bobsleeen, bobsleeen jullie op bobsleeen.

Ziet er goed uit, toch? Nou, ik heb nog een nieuwe regel bedacht. Deze keer voor de meervouds-s en bezits-s, die elkaar ook zo vreselijk niet in de weg kunnen zitten. Het voorbeeld hieronder heeft betrekking op een stel ouders waarvan zowel de moeder als de vader is opgegroeid bij een homoseksueel echtpaar, vandaar de meervoudige mama's en papa's.

Als mamas mamas papas papas opzoeken, willen zij nogal domineren.

Hartverwarmende duidelijkheid. In één oogopslag kun je meervoud van genitief onderscheiden. Niet dat het nodig is, maar ik hang er toch graag opnieuw veel gewicht aan ...


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Bibibiben is vermoedelijk kwaad omdat je zijn/haar posts niet grondig lijkt te lezen.


Ik reageer meer dan wie ook. Maar een uitputtend uitgeput item is hier uitputtend uitgeput. Emoticons warfare, what's next?


----------



## Suehil

Ik geloof dat het nu tijd wordt om een eind te maken aan deze discussie, die eigenlijk toch niet in deze forum thuishoort.


----------

